# For the emperor ! (IC thread - always recruiting )



## DrZombie (Apr 11, 2011)

FOR THE EMPEROR ! is a Dark Heresy game.

Current characters:

Kestrel (Avia Telestarte), an imperial world assassin, played by Shayuri
Dirty Rat, an imperial world scum, played by jackslate 45, currently ghosted
Bruce McLane, a feral world imperial guardsman, played by Jemal.
Harrigan Zhent, Voidborn Imperial Psyker, played by jkason
Kelly Kinkade, Hive world arbitrator, played by Ruiktheforgotten, currently ghosted
Brutis, penal legion guardsman, played by TheJoker, currently ghosted
Trix, Schola Progenia  Scrivener, played by muggie2


Rogue Gallery
OOC

Guys 'n Girls, the game is called DARK HERESY for a reason. This is not a pretty setting. Not for the weak of heart. Don't say you weren't warned....

Who's who and what's where?
Lastreda Family : a noble family, recently warned about certain buisiness practices by the Planetary Governor, residing in Volantes

The Weighted Dice : a bar/brothel/gambling den in Volantes
Hella, an employee of aforementioned establishment

Riley's, a Bar with a few hideyholes, near the spaceport at Zenorra.

Zylthar's Merchant Emporium, run by Zyltar, a merchant with shady connections. The warehouse lies in a rundown part of Zenorra near the spaceport.
Zylthar, owner of the Emporium, a contanct of Rat.

The Adeptus Arbites
Lt Carnell, supervisor of Kelly Kincaid
Lt Hertington, Interrogator.
Roger, requisitions clerc


The Emperor's fury, a space trader's ship in orbit around Archon V, awaiting a package.

The Inquisition:
Lord Anear, an inquisitor, deceased
Lord Crovax, an inquisitioner, name only heard in a vision
Inquisitor Zho, name also heard in a vision
The bodyguard, name unknown, who drafted the party in the Inquisition.

Leth Skandar, a rogue trader named in illegal trade of Xenods (Eldar?) artefacts


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2011)

*Waiting for the the train that never comes...*

Archon V is an imperial world. The capital, Zenorra, is a minor hive city, home to approximately 12 million souls. It grew from the original landing site of the colonists, and has a heriditary ruling class, led by the head of the most powerfull familiy, Lord Hector Parencis XIV, who is also governor. Zenorra has an extensive spaceport, and is the home of the admininistrorum, the arbites headquarters, and has several cathedrals.

The planets main riches are the various ores  and minirals (some of which are radioactive) which are mined in the Larensis mountain range. Several communities of miners are found throughout the range, led by the various noble families. Life in the mines is hard, short and brutal. The lords hold to their own affairs, policing their mines and often obtaining the help of mercs to keep their miners in line. The ores are transported to Volantes, a large community, and transported by train across and through the mountain range to Zenorra, where it's processed in the huge factories and shipped off planet. The trip takes about six hours by train. The only other station on the line is the temple and the five tombs of Saint Herandus The Maimed, which draws a fair number of pelgrims.

The area around the hive city is a polluted wasteland, the food is supplied by farms and estates owned by the noble families which are spread out across the continent. A large part of the planet is uninhabited, being composed of infertile desert and towards the equator tropical forests with it's fair share of hostile lifeforms. There are a few tribes of ferals, escaped servants and miners who have been eking out an existance in these wild regions. Occasional raids by the PDF or some private troops/mercs from the various noble families keep their numbers down.

Volantes, where the ore is collected and transported by train to Zenorra, is a frontier town. It's a rough place, lawless except for the Noble District, which is patrolled by PDF-troops and private militia. It houses the noble estates and the merchant houses. The rest of the town is a collection of bars, gambling dens, brothels and warehouses, combined with low-class housing and lodging. The most dangerous part is the Twisted Corner, housing and bars frequented by the mutated miners. Only fools go unarmed in this town.

[sblock=OOC] I use sblocks to keep things tidy. We'll start the game seperately, but you'll meet up soon enough. Feel free to read the other Sblocks, I don't mind. If anything is unclear, if you want further information, just put it in an sblockso it doesn't interrupt the story[/sblock]
[sblock=Kestrel] You were sent by the governor's office to accompanie Zhent, an Imperial Psyker, on a mission to the Lastreda Family. He was to deliver a message to the head of the house. Your mission was twofold : if the Lastreda didn't get the message, you were to , ahem, nudge 'em a little. If the psyker ed up, you were to terminate him. Unfortunately, all went well. You take a carriage back to the station, ready to take the train back to Zenorra. You sit opposite the psyker, who leans back in his chair, face and eyes hidden by his hood.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dirty Rat] You are rudely awakened from your sleep by someone pounding on  the door. Hella, the girlfriend you rented for the night, has allready left. Bleary-eyed, you make your way to the door. Skull, the bouncer of the watering hole where you rented your room and company, smirks when you open the door. "Boss-man wants you" he growls. (you are in volantes, in a bar called 'the weighted dice' [/sblock]
[sblock=Bruce McLane] You awake with a terrible headache. Instinctively your hand creeps towards the hilt of your knife and you open your eyes a fraction, trying not to give away the fact that you're awake.The first object swimming hazily into focus is an overturned beer-bottle. Something sticky has glued your face to the table, by the smell of it it's a mixture of beer and liquor. The waitress, who looks a lot less pretty in the sober light of day, gives you a gap-toothed smile and points you towards the back room, where you can pump up some allmost-clean water. (you are in a bar called 'the weighted dice' in volantes (well, that's what you hope, it kinda got fuzzy after the tenth beer))[/sblock]
[sblock=Harrigan Zhent] You are in the employ of the governor. Your mission was simple : go to the Lastreda family in Volantes, and deliver a sealed envelope to the head of the family. You were accompanied by an allmost pretty girl named Kestrel. Almost, except for her eyes, which were hard as a rock and showed the strength of her soul. The warp whispered about her, telling you she was out to get you, to kill you, to cut off your fingers and lick'em clean. You ignored the voices, as you are trained, but knew there was a grain of truth in them. Everything went as planned. You savoured the looks you got from evryone, enjoying the sharp smell of fear, an old friend that accompanies you wherever you go. You take a carriage back to the station to go on the next train to Zenorra. You sit opposite the allmost pretty girl, leaned back in your chair, confident the shadow of your hood hides your face well enough so you can study her without her noticing.[/sblock]
[sblock=Kelly Kinkade] There's only two things Volantes needs to improve. One's a big barrel of promethium, and the other a lighted match. You try not to punch the local PDF-commander in the face as he smiles at you, giving you the usual 'all is well'  report, and barely manage it. Some of it must have shown in your face, and he must have stopped looking at chest for long enough to notice, 'cuz you see him flinch. What a beautifull sight it is. Still, Lt Carnell said not to make a fuss, so you just nod impassively, take the report and walk out. Time to head back to Zenorra. Finally. As you walk out, one of the guardsmen whistles appreciatively. Without as much as a glance in his direction you elbow him in the face as you pass, savouring the dry crunch of bone and flesh, and ignoring the commotion erupting behind you. You start to whistle softly as you walk back to the station, feeling a lot better all of the sudden for no discernable reason.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2011)

Bruce wavered to his feet, shaking some of the cobwebs out as he patted himself down for some painkillers.  Not finding any, he grimaced and gave the waitress a weak smile before heading to the water room.

"10 beers? C'mon McClane, you're starting to turn into your old man, can't hold yer booze." He mutters to himself as he cleans up, eyes watching the mirror and to his sides.  Their quick movements surveying the room are the only giveaway that he's not just another drunk with a hangover.  "Pretty soon you're gonna be bitchin that you're 'too old for this'."  Face washed, He dries off on whatever's handy and heads back out for a quick breakfast, trying to remember what he was supposed to do today, and where he left his Smokes.

[sblock=ooc] I'm going to try to make a couple minor changes to the equipment, just realized that he needs some tough-guy lho-sticks.  
Also, Is he here on a job or in between at the moment?[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2011)

[sblock=Jemal] A packet of smokes on the house . They're in your chamber. You are inbetween jobs at the moment, shooting half-starved miners armed with nothing but a few rocks or a pickaxe gets pretty old pretty fast. You're on your way to the trainstation to go back to the capital to look for a new job. War is one thing, slaughter another. They didn't pay you enough to pay for all the booze you need to make the memories go away. [/sblock]

The waitress puts a bowl of something that's presumably stew in front of you, accompanied by a plate with grilled allmost bacon and an egg that's still half-raw.
in the background you can hear someone pounding on a door somewhere on the first floor.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2011)

Kestrel watched Zhent across the cab, unashamed in her scrutiny. He was, after all, her charge. And the first psyker she'd actually met in person. A morbid slice of her brain wondered how he'd die when the time came. Would he scream and plead? Would he fight bitterly, even knowing it was pointless? Or would he simply lower his head and submit to the end? And when he was punctured, would the evil of the Warp come billowing out of him like noxious gas from some terrible balloon? Or would he die as any man did, gurgling on his blood and soiling himself after his last exhalation?

Barring some last minute catastrophe, it seemed she wouldn't get to find out. It was disappointing, but only in a vague sort of way. It wasn't that she wanted to kill him, exactly. She was just...curious, and now those questions would go unanswered.

Abruptly she frowned, though only the barest trace of the expression showed on her face, and turned to look out through the carriage window. She'd been too fixated on the psyker. After the humiliation dealt to Lastreda, it was much more likely that she'd be saving him than destroying him. The eyes that had earned her the affectation of 'Kestrel' due to their uncanny sharpness, scanned the squalor outside methodically, looking for potential ambush or danger.


----------



## jkason (Apr 12, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan held back a sigh as the woman stared again. They all stared. that wasn't new, it wasn't going to change, and someday, maybe, he'd get used to it. Or the warp would get so loud it would drown out everything else and he wouldn't notice the attention focused on him from this world. Then someone like Kestrel would finish things; unless he finished them all first. 

He could see it: a wave of power, sweeping outward, crushing metal, rending flesh. A glorious explosion of violence to melt the staring eyes and shatter their weak mortal bones--

Harrigan took in a short, quick breath, shaking off the vision. _clever, daemons, but you don't use me today_, he thought. He realized that his guard (or keeper, he was never quite sure, and honestly, was there a difference?) had found something outside that took her attention away from his own dangers.

"Is there danger?" he asks quietly without bothering to look himself. He had plenty enough dangers to watch out for between his small ears.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2011)

Bruce ate the meal without a complaint.  Truthfully it was better than many he'd had back home, surviving in the jungles, and he knew that a lot of people across the city were probably sufficing on a lot less.

After wolfing it down, he went back to his room to collect his stuff.  He gave a wide berth to the rough-looking man pounding on the room next to his, hand near his knife just in case as he passed him in the hallway, then went into his room to collect his things.

A smile flitted his face as he found his pack and popped one into his mouth, lighting it up before gathering his things and heading back down.

[sblock=ooc]Unless you think there's a reason to stay and interact with Dirty Rat at the Weighted Dice, McClane'll head to the station.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2011)

_Is there danger?_

Kestrel almost looked at Zhent in disbelief. Almost. The question was impossibly naive; the kind of thing the spawn of nobles would ask its parents shortly after learning to speak. Is there danger? 

"Life is danger," she replied calmly.

The question, therefore, was disquieting. Disconnect from reality? Or was he simply trying to make conversation? The notion that he might be _attracted_ to her was almost funny enough to turn the corners of her lips up. Almost. One might as well fall in love with a hand cannon. Or a rapier.

_If I was Lastreda, how would I do it?_ Public, she thought. Witnesses necessary to regain face. It wouldn't look like an accident, but it would be disguised as gang activity or a random robbery or terroristic act. 

Sniping would be hard. The carriage windows weren't particularly large, and the light level inside was much darker than outside. No, placed or thrown explosives were more likely. She'd need to watch for high ground alongside their route...good places to lob grenades from. Detecting placed explosives would be harder...but she doubted they'd have had time to bury something. A bomb would be concealed in trash that was suspiciously close to the roadside.

She didn't close her eyes to other possible dangers...glints of metal, groups of people walking in suspicious tandem, and so on...but she paid special attention to the garbage near the roadside


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

"I have it on decent authority death might not be without its own perils," Harrigan says dryly.

He'd assumed that the danger would be in getting to deliver his message, but clearly his escort felt differently. And her judgement wasn't impaired by a constant vigil against spirits trying to worm their way through into this world from the warp. He decided to try not to distract her further, then.

_Come now. She's just looking for an excuse to slit your throat._ a voice whispered in his mind. _Give it to her. All that blood for me to feast on as I climb out._

Harrigan's already-thin lips pursed still thinner as he choked out the whisper. He closed his eyes, spread out his own senses. Sactioned psykers weren't the only ones out there, and plenty of desperate people might be inclined to employ one to send the wrong message. However many skills Kestrel had, she couldn't sense the ripples made by someone bending the warp. If they were in danger, the least he could do was try to be of some use, and he could scan without getting in the way.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2011)

Rat hated to be woken up early.  Especially after that night with Hella.  Damn did she know what to do. 

"Ya, give me a min will ya?  Needs to get that juice outta my system."

Closing the door behind him, Rat grabbed his clothes, and threw them on hap haphazardly.  Grabbing the rest of the gear, and noticing he was out the 100 Gelt he had won last night, Rat swore loudly.  "That wench!  50 should have been plenty..."

Stumbling out the door, he starts heading towards where the "boss-man" was, holstering his pistols on either side.  His only pit stop was the water room.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 14, 2011)

"ahh.....feels good to bash some heads again" kelly thinks to herself as the guardsman behind him is still crying in pain from behind her. 

Still, the Lt wasn't going to be happy about this.  He did tell her he had enough to worry about without adding the various complaints about her misconduct.  

Was it my fault that I can not  go anywhere without having someone stupid enough to stare or whistle at me? Perhaps its the hair? Maybe i should start wearing a helmet like the other troopers.  

But in any case i have my duties to consider.....time to head back to Zenorra

[sblock=ooc]sorry for the late response i wasnt sure how to add to my starter for the longest time ill try to be quicker in the future[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 16, 2011)

[sblock=Kestrel & Zhent] The moment  the carriage leaves the Noble's district the scenery changes. The sense of desperation becomes almost palpable. The manicured lawns and well-cleaned streets make way for run-down buildings, crumbling statues and the filthy dregs of humanity. The carriage speeds up and makes haste for the station.[/sblock]
 [sblock=Bruce McLane] The Lho-smoke calmes your headache and allmost takes the edge off your temper. The familiar weight of your backpack setles on your back. Time to move out. You make your way down the stairs and are on your way out whan you hear a gravelly voice call out your name. 'You looking for a job in the capital, merc?' A tattood bruiser stands at the entrance to the back-room, indicating you might wanna step inside.[/sblock]
 [sblock=Dirty Rat] The boss-man sits behind his desk. A big big man is his late whatevers, scarred, tattood, able to survive whatever life throws at him, be it rival gangs, twists or dangerous women. He gives you a sneer that light be interpreted as a smile. 'Sit down, Rat' he growls. ' 's time for you to prove yourself. Get this ' he indicates towards a package, abour ten by five inch 'unharmed to Zhyltar in Zenorra, and your place in the gang is assured'.
[/sblock]
[Sblock=Kelly Kinkade]It's a fair walk from the PDF-station to thetrainstation. YOu enjoy seeing people duck back into the alleys the moment they see your arbitrator-uniform in the distance. After half an hour you see the outline of the huge building in the distance. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2011)

Bruce let out a slow stream of smoke as he sized up the man, then nodded and headed into the room, his free hand hanging onto his belt, not un-near his knife.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rat tried the best he could to keep a straight face.  This was his chance.  The one he had been waiting many years fore.  However, a small smile appears on his face.

"Where can I finds this 'Zhyltar'?  They gonna meet me somewheres?"

He looks at the package carefully, trying to make a guess as what could be in there.  Gun?  Drugs?  Who knows.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 19, 2011)

[sblock=Dirty rat] 'Zyltar 's working for 'The Emperor's Fury', a big name for a  spaceship trader. You'll find him in his warehouse near the spaceport.' the big man rumbles. 'I'll get you some backup mudcle, someone noone knows, just in case them twists try something. They been getting a bit uppity lately.'
(Uppity being a nice euphemism, several gangmembers have passed away quite violently in the last couple of weeks) [/sblock]

[sblock=BruceMcLane & Dirty Rat]
Bruce McLAne enters the backroom. A big, tough looking brute, all scars and gang tattoos sits behind a desk opposite a piece of guttertrash who's just stashing away an object. 
'So, McLane. Word is you're looking for a job. How about you accompany 'Rat there on a short trip to the spaceport and keep him alive 'till he delivers my package. Opposition is probably non-existent, but I'm not the man to leave things to coincidence. I'll pay  you 30 thrones for two day's work, and the train ticket. You interested?'
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kestrel, Zhent & Kinkade]
The station is an imposing, huge building. Its huge ceiling is covered in a layer of soot, obscuring the frescoes. There are four waiting platforms. The air is thick with a mixture of smoke, incence, promethium and sweat. A huge train, the locomotive sculpted in the visage of saint Drusus clUtching a thunderbolt, is being offloaded. PDF guardsmen coming back from R&R, buisenessmen, miners, traders all mingle in a huge cacaphony of sound. An ageing vox-system droning prayers to the emperor and travel iteneraries tries to make itself heard but only adds to the unintelligeble roar. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan can't help but flinch as he exits the space and isolation of the carriage for the throng of the station. He makes sure his hood is down as far is it can go and tightens his grip on his staff-cum-walking-stick. He tries to steady his breathing, focus on maintaining control and avoiding bumping into anyone, but even as he manages to avoid physical contact, he can't avoid touching the people: the abrasive scouring texture of panic, heat of agitation, stench of despair. But he sets his jaw and keeps his attention on Kestral, letting her choose the best path.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2011)

Before Zhent could drift out of reach and potentially be seperated from her in the crowd, Kestrel caught hold of the sleeve of the psyker's robe, then took his arm and tucked it under hers. Her charge secured, she scanned the crowd first, then glanced up at the floating pictographs of the train routes and schedules. Most of them were greyed out...unused now. That made finding the Zenorra train quite easy.

She escorted Zhent up to the track, and the giant metal creature that crouched on it, hissing and groaning painfully.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rat looks up at the new arrival, and says "Thank yous for looking after me then.  We should be going, unless yous have somethings else to do before?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2011)

McClane looks down at the rat, then up at the 'boss'.  *"Never been much fer babysitting, but can't argue with the pay.  Deal."*

He looks back down as Rat speaks.  *"nah, I got all my stuff, was just about to blow out anyways.  Lets get going."*
As they exit, he says to Rat *"Name's Bruce McClane."*


[sblock=ooc]
So instead of a specific colour, is it fine if I just Bold McClane's speech? Still stands out and seems more fitting to the character than any particular colour.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 22, 2011)

Kelly approached the building, feeling a bit of dread and excitement as she walked into the busy building. "oh man if a fight would break out in here i could really get some fun out of this, but on the other hand i could also get swarmed and die!" she realizes she said this out loud as a older lady looks at here with shock....but what ever time to find the platform thats heading to Zenorra.  Cant have the LT getting mad for tardiness


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 23, 2011)

A mutlitude of servitors and quite a few tech-priests are tending to the huge engine ulling the train. The wagons are grand, each decorated from bottom to top with embellished holy tekst and gilded carvings of the saints. You can see the miners and workers pushing and shoving to get in the tree-decked carrages behind you. The doors of the carriage in front of you open with a hiss, and a small, chime-like voice of a servitor offers praise to the emperor, its silver mask not quite covering its dessicated lips.

The huge carriage offers place to about  two hundred travellers in moderate comfort. They are renowned for their detailed paintings and statues and are a favorite transport for the more wealthy pilgrims on their route from the spaceport to the temple and tomb and back again. They are arranged in units of ten seats, two rows of five facing each other with a small table inbetween with a wide walkway inbetween the two rows of ten units.
There is a group of thirty  pelgrims allready near the back of the carriage, occupying  two rows. They are silently praying. You can see a few clergy more to the front of the carriage, dozing off slighly. 
There are a fair number of people waiting to get in. You have a seat in the last unit to the left.

[sblock=OOC]awareness roll, note number of successes[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2011)

Harrigan sticks close to Kestrel. Her deadly presence, oddly enough, was starting to grant him a modicum more focus. With the whispers quiet for now, he turns his attention to the train carriage. 









*OOC:*


One success


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2011)

McClane motions rat forwards, following close behind him as his well-honed senses scan his surroundings.









*OOC:*


35-9=26.  Three degrees, I believe, though I can never remember whether it's every full 10 or part thereof (I pesume the latter, as 1-9 would still be one success).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2011)

As they step onto the train carriage, Kestrel releases Zhent's arm. The danger was not now that he might be swept away in a sea of stinking flesh. Yet even here, there was room for caution...and in any event, her training prevented Kestrel from ever simply assuming a location was safe. Were she in the nave of the Great Cathedral itself, she would scan the corners, walls and ceilings for explosive packs, or one-shot concealed lasguns or similar assassin's work.

The curse of knowing, in precise detail, how to kill was to know too how easily one could die.

(OOC - *looks at roll*  *...long pause...*)

(...I think I found something.)


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 24, 2011)

kelly moves to her seat and begins to close her eyes.  these train rides always seem to put her to sleep some how.









*OOC:*


-2


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 25, 2011)

Rat takes a look around before climbing onto the platform.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 27, 2011)

[sblock=rat] Damned. An arbitrator. Sitting right next to you. You feel the package burning in your pocket. Are they on to you already? She appears to have dozed off, but you think you can see a glint between her eyelashes. She’s probably spying on you. You try to appear unconcerned, and look around, but you don’t really see anything at all. [/sblock]

[sblock=Kelly Kinkade] You doze off, lulled by the movement of the carriage and the droning prayers of the pilgrims. Every few minutes you open your eyes a bit to check your surroundings, but you’re losing the battle against the stalking foe called sleep [/sblock]

[sblock=Harrigan Zhent]The paranoia of your lethal companion seems infective. The people in your compartiment are an odd bunch. There’s an arbites officer who seems to be dozing off, and a generally suspicious looking individual, badly dressed but well-armed, who seems to be nervous for one reason or another. The thuggish looking merc sitting across him looks to be a bodyguard of some sort, although you cannot imagine how a ganger would end up with a protector.[/sblock]

[sblock=BruceMcLane] Your ratty companion is nervous, probably because there’s an arbitrator dozing off next to him. Unless the package he’s carrying is containing something that is against imperial law you should be safe. Another odd couple is sitting next to you. An imperial psyker, of all things. Voidborn, although he tries to hide it beneath his robe. You recognize the signs, the awkwardness, the way he furtively looks outside as if frightened by the mountain vista gently rolling by. His companion is something else. Body glove, combat training. The way her eyes keep darting around. Assassin, that one. Servant or safety valve?
Unfortunately they’re not the most dangerous persons in the carriage. There’s a pair of passengers near the entrance of the train. One appears to be a minor noble of some sorts. Overdressed, over-groomed, armed with what looks like a gilded gun. But his bodyguard... A cold killer gaze and the movements of a panther. He’s dressed in loose-fitting but finely tailored clothing, and is armed with a sword. His eyes never rest on a single spot more then an instant, even if he’s distracted by the incessant talking of his companion.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kestrel] You glance at the people in your compartment. There’s an arbitrator nearly dozing off. Next to her is a rat-faced individual. A ganger, most likely. You can see the bulges of two handguns under his jacket. It’s almost funny how he tries not to show his anxiety of sitting next to an arbitrator. He’s shielding something from her, looks to be a small package. His companion is more alert. A merc. Feral-worlder, probably Catachan or something very close. Well-armed. Looks like he can use his weapons. He’s alert, scoping out the dangers in the carriage, you included. 
Unfortunately they’re not the most dangerous persons in the carriage. There’s a pair of passengers near the entrance of the train. One appears to be a minor noble of some sorts. Overdressed, over-groomed, armed with what looks like a gilded gun. But his bodyguard... A cold killer gaze and the movements of a panther. He’s dressed in loose-fitting but finely tailored clothing, and is armed with a sword. His eyes never rest on a single spot more then an instant, even if he’s distracted by the incessant talking of his companion.
You surreptitiously try to get a better look, but the throng of pilgrims is partially blocking him from view. And then, in the group of pilgrims, you see a movement, just for an instant, that you recognize. The chal’brae, rite of preparation, as practiced by the officio assassinorum. The physical movement for mental preparation proceeding imminent violence.[/sblock]

You see a group of pilgrims getting up and heading towards the front of the carriage.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2011)

'Aw hell, what're the odds?' McClane thinks to himself, trying to split his attention between the near danger of the Assassin sitting across from him, and the further but greater danger near the train exit.  The hairs on his arms stand up as the pilgrims cross nearby, but he can't tell whether it's from the presence of the psyker nearby or some imminent bad about to go down.  Regardless, his posture shifts so that he can be on his feet and armed at a moments notice should something happen.  'Easy job my foot, shoulda known there aint no such thing in this life..'


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 27, 2011)

gumble......should stay awake......so tired.......zzzzzz


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan's brow furrows under his hood as he notes the odd seating arrangement of his nearby passengers. 

"How does that happen?" he mutters, indicating the merc and the ganger. "Do you suppose they're a couple? Seems more likely than co-workers, yes?" 

He doesn't really expect Kestrel to answer, but takes a momentary relief in the mundaneness of the idle gossip.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rat tried his best to move the package from it's hiding spot to behind his back.  He keeps shooting looks at the arbitrator beside him, ready to run.  However, he notices McClane standing on edge, and was surprised.  He wants to fight an arbitrator?! Just who the crap is this guy?!  Rat is thinking what to do even as the pilgrims move towards the front.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2011)

"The small one is a courier," Kestrel replies absently, her attention focused on the reflection of the pilgrims in the glass of the window. "The other his escort. Zhent, look at me."

When he reluctantly looked around at his guardian executioner, she was staring directly at him with intensity unusual even for her.

"In a moment this car will erupt into violence. I will protect you to the best of my ability. Prepare yourself however you must to keep control. Stay low and out of sight."

She then leans forward sightly, catching the merc's eyes.

"There's trouble coming. It doesn't concern us directly, but we may be caught in the crossfire. Keep your friend under control, since any of us panicking could endanger the rest of us."

Her eyes flicked to the Arbitrator, and the ghost of a frown shadowed her face. There wouldn't be time to explain things through the grogginess of becoming awake. She'd just have to hope the Arbitrator wouldn't do anything rash when the screams woke her.


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan is about to return another dry retort as he looks to his keeper at her request, but then her gaze freezes the quip in place. 



Shayuri said:


> "In a moment this car will erupt into violence. I will protect you to the best of my ability. Prepare yourself however you must to keep control. Stay low and out of sight."




He opens his mouth as if to answer, then thinks better of it. He bites his lip and nods, his hand unconsciously moving to check his weapon. He realizes he's unlikely to be of great help with his meager armament, but he'd rather not touch the warp if he could avoid it, especially in such a crowd and in the midst of whatever chaos Kestrel had foreseen.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2011)

McClane nods his awareness and understanding to the assassin woman, his eyes heading back towards the noble and bodyguard as he leans over and whispers to Rat *"Keep the package safe and try to stay outa trouble, Stuffs about to hit the fan."*


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 28, 2011)

The leader of the pilgrims walks up to the noble and his bodyguard. Before he gets there the bodyguard moves onto the walkway, light on his feet, his right hand held out palm up as if offering a gift. The noble signs, twice, before he backs off a little.

"Lord Anear?" the pilgrim asks in a melodious voice.

The Noble nods his assent, leaning back a bit, a puzzled frown on his face. "Do we know each other?" he asks.

"No, we haven't met. But we know of you, Lord Anear, or should I say Inquisior Anear?" The pilgrim replies.

The Noble sits upright. "How do you know that.."

The Pilgrim interrupts:"That doesn't matter. We would like to know what you are doing here, but I fear taking you alive would be impossible."

The bodyguard begins to chuckle: "You know who we are but you only brought thirty? I'm gonna enjoy this."

The pilgrim chuckles as well: "my dear, it's not quantity, but quality that counts." With that, four pilgrims unveil, showing moritat reaper facemasks underneath and reach for their swords.  The bodyguard beats them to it, however. You can hear a cackling, static noise and a flash of twisted light. A masked head rolls to the ground and a fountain of gore spews up from a headless torso. The windows of the train glazes over with frost. For an instant you can see screaming, tortured faces in the ice pattern before they melt again.


"Kill them all, leave no witnesses." the Pilgrim shouts while backpedalling. The remaining pilgrims get up from their seats and pull out weapons from their backpacks.


Time to roll initiative.

Wait for the map before describing your actions


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*









*OOC:*


Initiative


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2011)

(OOC - Also initiative. Er...that's 1d10+ AGI mod, right?)


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 28, 2011)

OCC: Init


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Apr 28, 2011)

Init


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 28, 2011)

The map 

It's about two meters from row to row.
Evryone with initiative 10 or higher goes first.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2011)

(OOC - Is this like an Orient Express type thing, where we're in small enclosed rooms within the train car? Or is it one big open space full of seats? The crucial point being...can we see them, and can they see us? )


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2011)

init


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Rat could hardly believe himself.  First an arbitrator , now an Inquistor?! 

However, he knew that if he did not help the Inquisitor, his life was probably forfeit anyway. Saving the Inquisitor's life might also give him an opportunity to move up in the world!

Rat draws both his pistols and crouches low behind the the seat.  Hopefully the seats were sturdy enough should combat start.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] sorry 'bout that . The carriage is open. There's a small wooden wall between the rows of seats about chestheight, which will provide some cover. There are no other modifiers besides range at this point.
Combat  is quick and dirty. Does evryone have access to the books or at least the section about combat? otherwise I'm gonna have a long long post to write  [/sblock]
Init order:
14 : Bodyguard, Noble
12 :Kestrel, Zhent, Rat
10 : the enemy
8: McLane
5: Kincade


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Posting my actions now in case I'm unavailable on my turn, please disregard them if they're negated by the actions of those before me, though I doubt they will be.







McClane shoves his way past the still-groggy Kinkade *"Wake up and get yer head down!"* he growls at her as he hits the floor, Shotgun in hand and aiming through the crowd.
[sblock=combat]
Move action, Ready Action.  McClane moves to the side past kinkade, then forwards as much as possible towards the pilgrims (Half Movement 3) while drawing his shotgun(Ready action) [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan does as he's told, keeping low. He tries, however, to center himself. fingers playing along the runes of the wooden carved bracelet he wears. He mutters under his breath, but between the chaos around him and the excitement of the whispers in the presence of bloodshed, he finds his efforts wasted.









*OOC:*


Invocation test. If I figured this right, target number was 60 (50 Willpower +10 Psy-focus). Fail.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2011)

Kestrel takes up her high-powered rifle and lays it over the seat backs in front of her, sighting down the barrel at the lead 'pilgrim.' 

"In the Emperor's name," she murmurs, "and by His grace, I send you to be with Him in the Light in the Void, forever."

The rifle coughed quietly and bucked back into her shoulder as she mouthed the word, 'amen.'

(OOC - Ready Weapon, taking cover behind the seatbacks, and standard attack on the lead pilgrim.)


----------



## DrZombie (May 2, 2011)

Chaos ensues. You can see some fierce melee fighting erupting in the background. Fazed by the noise and the violence Zhent tries to center himself, but fails to find the mental concentration necessary to safely prepare a psychic casting. Kestrell leans her rifle on top of the seats, aims and fires. One of the heretics briefly screams in agony when the bullet punches through his chest . He falls to the ground choking on his blood.
Rat grabs his pistols and peeks over the edge, seeing a mass of pilgrims ready to unleash violence. 
The pilgrims turn around and start attacking the clerics and merchants. The merchants, startled by the sudden outbreak of violence cower behind their seats, their cries of mercy and their pleas to the Emperor for salvation unanswered. The clerics are outraged by the betrayal of the pilgrims. The carriage booms with the fire of a massive pistol of some sorts, and one of the pilgrims is turned into a bloody goo. More conventional lasfire is exchanged, but it appears the pilgrims care little for cover, and charge heedlesly towards their nearest foes.
McLane jumps forwards, crosses the gangway and dives into cover in the next compartment, shotgun at the ready.

Init order:
14 : Bodyguard, Noble
12 :Kestrel, Zhent, Rat
10 : the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade
[sblock=OOC]the pilgrims move into close combat with  the clerics and the merchants. There's a group of four pilgrims heading your way. I will adjust the map tonight. Kincade is next. [/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 2, 2011)

"well....the LT wouldn't approve of losing another arbitrator to usleess scum like this.......show time!" 

Kelly draws her shotgun with a quick motion and levels it to fire at the first poor soul to get in its range...seeing 4 pilgrims walking her way she fires her shotgun....a wild look in her eyes and a grin of joy across her face.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan gets a good grip on his staff as the pilgrims converge.

_Let us hurt them. Let us squeeze their hearts. All quiet afterward_ the voices whisper inside the psyker's head, and despite his failure to focus, he relents. He sets his gaze on one of the small group approaching them, feels a chill as he opens himself to the warp, reaches out through it into the nerves of the man and yanks. 









*OOC:*


Okay, I think I did this right. Manifesting Spasm against the _furthest_ of the four approaching pilgrims. If he fails his Willpower test, he makes a Ballistics Test to hit the closest creature (which, if I figured that right, should be one of them instead of one of us?), then falls to the ground.


----------



## DrZombie (May 2, 2011)

Unfortunately the shot is ias wild as the look in her eyes. The four pilgrims look at the figure holding the smoking shotgun, hatred gleaming in their eyes.
 From the back of the carriage the sound of close-quarter battle continues, and you can see flashes of sickly fluorescent light as the blade chops through another assailant.

"FOR THE EMPEROR. FIGHT!!" 


The voice sounds strangely distorted, as if echoing from a vast space.

The last pilgrim charging you smiles cruelly as he points his shotgun straight at the head of the arbitrator, his teeth wet with blood when the temperature in the carriage seems to drop several degrees. He suddenly twitches, stumbles, trips and falls down. The shot rips off the leg of the man in front of him, who doesn't seems to notice what happened as he keeps on trying to charge ahead untill he perspires from the blood loss a few seconds later. One of the merchants screams as she is drenched by the blood, but the sound is brutally cut short in the most literal way mere moment later. The pilgrim licks the blood off the blade and charges her companion with a great big smile on his face.

14 : Bodyguard, Noble
12 :Zhent , Kestrel, Rat
10 : the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade


----------



## jackslate45 (May 3, 2011)

Rat looks on in shock as the pilgrims start shooting amongst themselves.  However, now was not the time to stare in wonder.  

Rat aims his pistol into the advancing pilgrims.  He pulls the trigger hard, and fires.

OCC: Half Round Aim, Half Round Shot at the advancing Pilgrims.  <50 Success. If I read the rules correctly, I believe that is a head shot? 10 Test-> 01 Location -> Head?


----------



## DrZombie (May 5, 2011)

Map edited for after Kestrel's shot


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2011)

Kestrel works the action, expelling the bullet case, then sets her eye to the sight...taking aim at the nearest Pilgrim before firing another shot.

Too slow, she knew. Too many of them, too few distractions for them, and too slow firing. Another few seconds and she'd be using her laser. Another few and she'd be down to her sword.

But she'd leave a pile of them on the floor of the train car first.

(Aim and Attack)


----------



## DrZombie (May 6, 2011)

The pilgrims are worked in to a frenzy. Gibbering and howling in a language that fouls the air, speaking words that tear at the hidden thoughts in the back of your mind they advance. The lead pilgrim barely notices the round that tears through his lower jaw. His obscenities continue. The round that tears through his torso nstops him dead in his tracks. The pilgrim following him uses his cleaver to help him in his untimely demise, eager to get at you.
The clerics and the merchants are overwhelmed by the gibbering horde. You can hear the hand cannon boom once more, but after that only the screams of the victims and the howls of the pilgrims echo from the middle of the cabin.

Suddenly all goes dark for an instant. You can feel the constriction of a coffin closing in on all sides, and hear the sound of dirt as it falls on the lid. 

Then an explosion lights up the darkness. "FOR THE EMPEROR" the same strong voice yells. From the back of the cabin a shower of gore erupts, and body parts rain down across the cabin. Evrything turns back to normal. Well... 


14 : Bodyguard, Noble
12 :Zhent , Kestrel, Rat
10 : the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2011)

McClane levels his Shotgun at the nearest Pilgrim *"Boom."* He grins as he unloads.

[sblock=combat] I'm pretty sure according to the map that McClane's within point blank range of a Pilgrim. BS 43+30Range + 10 half-aim action= 83.
Rolled a 27.  83-27=45.  That's 2 extra hits from the ShotGun.  
So, 26 damage to his Right Leg and 6 damage to his body.  Too bad that wasn't a headshot...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 6, 2011)

"damn missed that one better make this next shot count....BOO YA!" kelly says to herself as she scores a hit on the pilgrim....." well time for my favorite part!" as she pulls out her specially made sword from its sheath and holsters her now empty shotgun.  Still maintaining that she is enjoying this far more then any officer of the law should. (half action shoot,free action draw sword/holster gun,move to seats opposite McClane) 









*OOC:*


messed up to-hit roll needed under 45 with the +10 for short range i shoulda rolled a 24


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2011)

*"Don't worry, Lawgirl, I got yer back"* McClane grins as the arbiter charges up with her sword drawn. 'not a half bad view' he thinks to himself, taking a second out of the carnage before cocking his shotgun for the next attack.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 6, 2011)

"why thanks......guy! and fyi you keep looking at me like that and you'll be next"kelly says as she waits for the pilgrims to get into optimal swish swish stab range


----------



## DrZombie (May 9, 2011)

The effect of McClane's shotgun is brutal. The lead pilgrim's leg gets ripped off at the hip, and he crumbles in a heap, his eyes glazed over and lifeless before he hits the floor. 
The arbitrator puts down the next pilgrim with a shotgun blast to the chest. The impact smacks him to the floor. He makes a futile effort to get back up again, but is severely hampered by the lack of chest wall and lungs.
Exchanging pleasanteries, both McLane and Kinkade take up tactical positions, ready to face the howling mob that approaches.

[sblock=OOC] Kinkade and McLane, dodge rolls please, you might need 'em next round 
For the rest : firing into melee has a  -20 penalty [/sblock]


12 :Zhent , Kestrel, Rat
10 :Bodyguard, the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Dodge roll coming right up.
*EDIT: Wow, I actually succeeded! go McClane!*
Also, for my next turn in case it comes up, Does firing into your OWN melee have any penalties? (IE someone attacks me in melee, I push shotgun into their gut and pull trigger)[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 9, 2011)

dodge!


----------



## DrZombie (May 9, 2011)

Jemal said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Dodge roll coming right up.
> *EDIT: Wow, I actually succeeded! go McClane!*
> Also, for my next turn in case it comes up, Does firing into your OWN melee have any penalties? (IE someone attacks me in melee, I push shotgun into their gut and pull trigger)[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]DH p195 : you cannot fire a ranged weapon while engaged in melee unless it's classified as a pistol [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

The smells blood and gunfire becoming thick, Zhent reaches out again, focusing past the gibber of voices in his head, holding the warp back from leaking anywhere but where he wants it: twisting the nerves of another pilgrim, who jerks and falls as the psyker barely conceals a wicked grin at his efforts.









*OOC:*


Again, picking a pilgrim whose neighbors are more of his own rather than Mclane & Kinkade


----------



## jackslate45 (May 9, 2011)

Rat knew that his shots were going to get harder with the group in melee now.  If he timed his shot just right, he could shot right over the arbitrators' shoulder.  He had to shake the urge to just shoot the arbitrator though.

Aim, reducing the penalty to -0;
Shoot at 40.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2011)

Kestrel worked the action of her rifle and shifted her aim to one of the 'pilgrims' that was coming over the seats down the bus from her. Already she knew there were too many to fight though.

"Zhent," she urged. "Break the window. We'll need an escape route."

And the rifle jerked and coughed again, the silencer swallowing its sound, but not its fury.

(Half Aim is +10, right? Shucks...)


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC (Attn: Shayuri] 
Don't forget that if the target is within 1/2 your weapons range, you gain another +10 for short range.  Not sure if you included that or not, but figured I'd point it out just in case.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2011)

(really?! Hah! I didn't! That could mean a hit! I shall roll damage. Hey, another question. When firing ranged weapons, do I roll just the base weapon damage, or do I add my attribute modifier?)


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2011)

[sblock=Shayuri]Shooting Weapons have no attribute modifier to damage. Most have a bonus applied to their dice roll, though (Such as shotgun which is 1d10+4), and many have armour pen.
Also apologies Doc for the OOC spurt on your IC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 11, 2011)

Another bullet, another kill. Kestrell coolly fires over the back of the seats, clipping one of the pilgrims at the side of his head. Thie impact jerks back his head and he disappears from view. The pilgrim besides him jerks and drops, firing his shotgun in the packed hallway. The pilgrim that is hit by the shot growl a blasphemy and buries his knife in the shooter's throat. Rat ads the sound of his pistol to the allready considerable din, but besides increasing the damage to everyones eardrums nothing much happens.

The enemy charges. The corpses of their fellows are trampled in the rush to get to you. The howling mob of blood-soaked maniacs rushes forward, hindering each other in their haste to plunge their cruel knives in your soft flesh, gibbering the obscene names of the dark gods. Those that cannot get to you by the walkway try to crawl over chairs and tables.

Two pilgrims try to attack the arbitrator. One lunges wildly and misses, the other one hits, but his blade is deflected by he mesh vest, leaving a bruise but not much else.
Mclane deftly doges a wild attack, leaving room to use his shotgun one more time before the horde gets too close.

In the background the eerie lighting of the blade continues to cast distorted shadows. 

[sblock=OOC] Map will be updated tonight, tomorrow morning at the latest.Real life sucks  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2011)

McClane dodges the wild swing and levels his shotgun at his attacker, riddling the pilgrims body with holes before shoving it into the holster on his back. 'Better not loose this thing, its worth more than the damn mission' He grins to himself as he draws his long, well-used Catachan Knife *"Didn't think I'd be getting a chance to use this on such a 'civilized' world."* He mutters to nobody in particular.
[sblock=ooc]
*Edited now that I can see map.  He'll aim at the one on the side, climbing over the seats.*
Half action shoot, Half action Holster Shotgun/Draw Sword(Book says you can holster one weapon and draw another as a single half action)
Booya! BS 43+30 point blank.  Needed a 73, rolled an 11.  That's 6 degrees of succes, meaning 3 additional hits with the Scatter.
Two shots hit Right arm (7 dmg, 8 dmg).  One hits body(6 dmg), and one hits head(12 dmg).

*Also I added a Parry Roll vs the first attack that hits him, so you don't have to wait on me when it happens.[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 12, 2011)

"wow nice one! you actually managed to hit me square in the chest......too bad for you though.....you should have tried harder." the wild look returns to kinkade's face as she take her sword as slashes the pilgrim that hit her.









*OOC:*


adding parry roll because i think ill need it 
WS40+10balanced=50


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2011)

"BOOM". McClanes shotgun roars at point blank range, not so much hitting as shredding the nearest pilgrim. The remains of his torso drops to the ground in a wet thud. Quickle he stows it and draws what he calls a knife but what most sane people would call a sword.

Kinkade exchanges a few swings with her opponent, but the cramped quarters severely hamper her swordwork.

12 :Zhent , Kestrel, Rat
10 :Bodyguard, the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Another one down, the hissing voices laughed in his head. Zhent could almost feel them rubbing their hands together. If they had hands; he wasn't sure he wanted to know. Then Kestel's voice cut through the mental chaff.



Shayuri said:


> "Zhent," she urged. "Break the window. We'll need an escape route."




Over the otherworldly objections screaming for more release in his head, Zhent nodded. He blocked out the warp and focused on the physical world, swinging his 'walking stick' at the window.









*OOC:*


Do I have to roll an actual attack to hit a window? I don't see a section on breaking objects, but that doesn't mean it's not there. I'll roll damage, and if I need to roll anything else, just let me know.


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] You need to roll damage and add your strength bonus, you do not need to roll to hit the window  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> [sblock=ooc] You need to roll damage and add your strength bonus, you do not need to roll to hit the window  [/sblock]












*OOC:*


Cool. Then I think damage was 7, since I didn't add the strength, but otherwise I think I'm set. Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

Kestrel fires into the dense mass of pilgrims, cursing herself for not having explosives. Not that her expense account had been adequate for that sort of thing anyway, but still...it was galling to be taking single shots when one grenade would take them all down.

Still. It was nice to see she hadn't lost her touch with a rifle.

She steadied her aim, waited for the moment...then twitched her finger just enough to fire the weapon. No flinch that way, no jerking the gun off target from squeezing too hard. You had to know a gun to feel that magic line between "trigger depressed" and "weapon fired." You had to have a relationship with it.

One shot left.

(OOC - Aim and Fire at point blank. Effective skill 61.)


----------



## The Joker (May 14, 2011)

*one more for the grinder*

The Young man known as bruits stood between the two large, armored men on the bustling train as it made its war across the hive. Brutis was about his mid to early 20s, and would be considered handsome considering he had while hair and baby blue eyes. if not for the battle scars that rattled his body and his deathly cold stair and constant silence he would have been quite the catch, but he was a prisoner by the looks of it, given away by the thick barcode on his forehead and the ten digit code that ran down his left arm as well as a plethora of various prison tattoos. Around his neck hung his dog tags signifying he was a member of the penal legion and still loyal to the emperor, which he wore with pride but often caused problems as common man regarded him with distaste and hatred form being a criminal, while other criminals hated him for being in the guard and guardsmen hated him for what he had done. Even when they didn’t know what he had done.

Brutis was fully armored, and if he had his weapons he would look like a makeshift soldier right down to the micro bead in his ear. The point of his state was the owner of the prison ship on which he was serving his time, the thousand sorrows, was common for trying to sell some of the prisoners aboard to make ends meet. Even the local crime boss didn’t want a penal legionnaire watching his back. It didn’t surprise him. He wasn’t trusted anywhere, and every time the warden Shunt tried to sell him, it reinforced that notion.

Brutis looked around at his dismal situation. He was used to embarrassing and unconventional holding arrangements, but this was ridicules. Being transported on a public train just to save a few thrones with only two wardens as a holding team was a stupid move, even for shunt. Even bound in chains and with the collar around his neck, he was still a significant threat. It was almost as if shunt wanted him to escape.

As he counted the seconds until he would be back at the space port and back aboard the prison ship, “the thousand sorrows” from which he was dragged to this sorry excuse for a planet to be sold as a slave. With a calm demeanor he looked around at the two men that where assigned to be his guardians, keeping a sharp eye for any chance he had to escape. That opportunity came quicker then he expected.

Gunfire erupted from a near by train car, and at once, all the people on the train began to panic, including the two guards as they took up defensive stances against the gunfire, leaving there back to him. About to pounce, he noticed that the man still had his trigger and at once, he stopped. As the door flung open and even more people evacuated the car the gunfire came from, the three men paused. Only catching a glimpse of what was going on, the two wardens stopped cold.

“We should do something.” The younger one mentioned. The older one slowly looked over his shoulder at the man standing with them. “Why should we risk our selves when we have an attack dog right here.” He gave a rotten smile as he un clicked his handcuffs carefully. The younger warden piped up nervously. “What if someone important sees that we set him loose?” the older one scoffed as he retrieved his weapon from his bag. “Who cared? We will be back aboard the ship by the time the real locals catch on.” He stood and handed Brutis his empty weapon, careful of any movement. His smile immediately faded as he handed him his ammo. “Don’t even think about turning that barrel at us, or you’ll pop.” He warned and gave him a shove towards the door. Before he even tried opening the door, he checked his weapon. Everything from the fire selector to the spring-loaded, hidden bayonet seemed to be in working order. With one final breath, he opened the door and prepared himself for combat.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

Rat will hope that as these guys get closer, they get easier to hit.  Lining up his shot, he takes a quick aim and fires into the crowd, hoping to hit something.


OCC: Aim and Fire, skill at 60.


----------



## DrZombie (May 16, 2011)

Brutis : You enter a charnell house. The air is thick with the reek of blood, smoke and other less savory substances. You see a desperate struggle going on in the far end of the carriage; People are firing into a group of cultists of somekind, mad raving lunatics gibbering foul blasphemies. A pile of dismembered corpses partially obstructs the hallway. Of to the side you can see a nobleman soaked in blood trying to keep his entrails in his abdomen. He is stil concious. Further down the hallway a lone figure rushes the cultists, sword drawn. 
[sblock=OOC]Brutis : make a willpower check. Also, could you adjust your intro so that it's two crewmen/wardens that are guarding you, not two arbitrators? [/sblock]

Rat aims and fires into the crowd. With a curse he manages to narrowly avoid shooting Kincaid who suddenly pops into view after dodging a wild swing from her opponent.
Meanwhile Kestrell calmly pops another shot into the crowd. The cultist reels back from the impact, but continues his wild charge with abandon, ignoring the rapîdly spreading crimson stain on his torso.
Zhent pounds on the window with all his might, but only a few cracks show.

The pilgrims press the attack. Both Kinkcade and McLane easily parry the wild slashes. The pilgrims are in a wild frenzy and slash about with little care for their own safety. The press of bodies gets worse and worse as more pilgrims add their weight to the fray, howling like maniacs with the promise of fresh victims to kill. 

13: Brutis
12 :Zhent , Kestrel, Rat
10 :Bodyguard, the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2011)

McClane moves into the aisle beside Kinkade, so they're blocking the easily-traversed path down the center, and slashes at the nearest pilgrim.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 17, 2011)

Kelly begins to feel the longer this battle lasts the harder it will be for her to be able to gut someone as she has been waiting to do as she swings at a pilgrim and misses.

Under her breath she curses her aim and promises herself that when she leaves this scene she will re-double her training to prevent this kind of thing from happening again.









*OOC:*


 Used a fate point to re-roll to hit


----------



## The Joker (May 18, 2011)

Brutis looked around at the madness that was happening all around him. He was used to death as he served in the imperial guard for over a year and served in 2 major battles, to which he owed his almost uncontrollable anger towards heretics and traitors. As he felt like his horrible past was reoccurring before his eyes, he whispered a prayer to the emperor in an attempt to still his mind.


As his eyes snapped open, he looked down and saw a small crowed of heretics and he felt his blood boil with hatred. As he saw them, he also saw a man attacking them with melee weapons and judged him as an ally. Lifting his weapon and choosing solid slugs from his fire selector, he set the weapon to full auto fire. With a massive war cry, he opened fire.

“Outta the way, lad! For the Emperor!”


----------



## DrZombie (May 19, 2011)

Both McClane and kincaid are hard pressed by the horde of attackers. They do their best to survive. Kincade takes a wild swing and corrects in mid-swing, but just fails to connect.
McClane tries to move in position and takes a swipe at the nearest opponent, but he too misses.

Brutis ignores the carnage and gets down to buisiness. With scant regard for friendly fire he opens up in full auto, mowing down a pilgrim and severely wounding another.

[sblock=OOC] McClane and Kincaid, roll dodge/parry and pray to the emperor. Brutis, if you fire on full auto in a group of melee-fighters and miss by less then 20 you hit a friendly target  [/sblock]

13: Brutis
12 :Zhent , Kestrel, Rat
10 :Bodyguard, the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 19, 2011)

Parry Roll


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2011)

OOC: Parry + Fate reroll.
Awkward, apparently fate doesn't like me


----------



## DrZombie (May 19, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]this might sting a little  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 19, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

"I should be grateful the Emperor has such strong fabrication values even on this backwater, I suppose," Harrigan mutters dryly. He looks back, startled, as someone from the other end of the train begins firing into the crowd. Then he grits his teeth and takes another determined swing at the window. 

"I'd be more grateful if the Emperor saw fit to get us out of this without a dozen gaping wounds, though."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 19, 2011)

"Wha the?!"  Ducking below the seat quick enough to dodge a few stray bullets from the psycho shouting up the train in the back, before yelling at the guy smashing the windows"And I would prays to the Emperor that he smites thems pilgrims dead! "  He gets up and fires again before getting under cover.

OCC: Ok, 3rd times the charm they say.  Aim and Fire: 40 + 10 Close + 10 Aim - 20 Into melee = 40;


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2011)

Zhent keeps on fiercely attacking the window. Cold wind starts to howl through the cabin as he tries to clear the frame of leftover glass. Climbing out of the window without being reduced to a bloody pulp will be challenging.

Rat steadies his breathing and singles out a wounded pilgrim. The bullet impacts in his chest and the pilgrim drops to the floor.

Kestrell looks at the melee throug the ironsights of her rifle. She singles out a pilgrim, but he drops with a bullet to the chest just before she pulls the trigger. She cannot get a clear shot.

With cold, brutal efficiency the bodyguard dispatches the two pilgrims facing him. His blade cuts through limb and torso like a hot knife through warm butter.

The pilgrims seem oblivious to the carnage around them. Howling and gibbering obscenities they attack.

McClane tries to get out of the way, but the attacks come from evrywhere. He desperately tries to parry, but he knows he'll be too late. The only thing saving him is his trusted guard armor, which takes the brunt of the impact.  Still, the white-hot lines of pain crossing his abdomen and left arm tell him that, one way or the other, this fight is not going to last much longer. (6 wounds total)

Kincade is not doing much better She tries to deflect one of the attackers that stabs McClane, but that leaves her wide-open for attack by one of her own opponents. He plants his knife in her side and croons with delight at the crimson flow that rushes out. (8 wounds total)

13: Brutis
12 :Zhent , Kestrel, Rat
10 :Bodyguard, the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2011)

McClane Grimaces, but he's had far worse in his life, and maintains his grip as he drives his own knife into his attackers gut.

[sblock=ooc]
Half-aim action then melee attack.  10 damage(Pen 2) to the pilgrim's body.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (May 23, 2011)

ugh.....that hurt....kelly thinks as the knife is still sticking in her.  but after a second she is able to blunt the pain with her mind.  you dont spend years training to be an arbitrator and not learn to take a hit.  with new found rage towards the pilgrims kelly gathers her strength and slashes at a pilgrim and manages to hit its right arm.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2011)

Kestrel grimaced and pulled a lever on the side of her rifle. The box magazine mounted there ahead of the trigger guard fell out and onto the floor under the seat ahead of her. Empty.

Quick, practiced fingers fished a new magazine out of her pouch and slapped it home.

The pilgrims were thinning, and being assaulted by both sides. It wasn't over yet, but it was looking considerably better than it had been!

(Action: Reload)


----------



## DrZombie (May 28, 2011)

McLane brutally swings at his opponent . The Catachan machete hits with a meaty thus, and comes away glistening in blood. The Pilgrim, howerver, doesn't really seems to mind and continues with his attack, screaming at the top of his voice.

Kinckade strikes home with a textbook overhand swing and buries her sword in the pilgrims  left shoulder. She can hear the collarbone break, but fails to penetrate and hit the lung. The Pilgrim stumbles back but attacks with renewed vigour.

Kestrell cooly reloads.

13: Brutis
12 :Zhent , Kestrel, Rat
10 :Bodyguard, the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade


----------



## jackslate45 (May 29, 2011)

Rat was finally happy to hit something again, but knows that his gun was running out of ammo.  Hoping to last a few more shots, Rat aims and fires into the crowd once more!

OCC: Aim and Fire: 40 + 10 Close + 10 Aim - 20 Into melee = 40;


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent, seeing that the pilgrims' herd has so quickly thinned, turns away from the shattered window. He strains to pull at the nerves of another of the assailants, but finds the warp too slippery to grasp hold of this time.


----------



## The Joker (May 31, 2011)

Brutis couldn’t help but smile at the success of his shots but was amazed at how the body guard managed to dispatch the last two with ease. Not wanted to waste a single second, he moved up so he was a respectful meter behind the bodyguard and took a step right into the seats. Finding a wounded heretic to be the closest to him, he smiled and quickly leveled his weapon, then he flicked the fire selector flicked to single shot.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 1, 2011)

Brutis moves up to the bodyguard, only to see him charging into the back of the Pilgrims. He aims at the back of the head of a Piligrim, smiles, pulls the trigger and hears his gun jam.

The pilgrim stumbles back, with Kincaids blade buried in his shoulder . He wrenches his shoulder, to pull her out of balance, and plunges his knife home.
Almost. The bullet impacts in the center of his sternum and catapults him backwards. She looks around in wonder seeing rat's grinning face peering out from behind a smoking barrel.

McClane gets his bloodied blade up just in time to parry a strike that never comes. The Pilgrim looks rather surprised at the little metal point sticking out of the left side of his chest. It disappears and leaves behind a rapidly spreading crimson stain. He drops to the floor on top of the still twitching corpse of his headless friend.

A lone pilgrim, completely oblivious to the fact that he is the sole survivor of the entire group, menacingly screams at Kincaid, attacks, and completely misses.

13: Brutis
12 :Zhent , Kestrel, Rat
10 :Bodyguard, the enemy
8: McLane 
5: Kinkade


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

McClane moves beside Kincade *"Shall we take this last one alive for questioning of just finish him off?"* He looks between the Arbitrator and the Bodyguard, preparing himself to strike.
[sblock=ooc]Delay[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 1, 2011)

(ignore this post)


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 1, 2011)

as much as i would love to kill him now interigation is the best option......however....
*sheath sword/ Wind up and punch*
THAT.....just feels too good....











*OOC:*


Quick sheath, half action aim, unarmed attack (d5=2+4-3=3 damage)


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 3, 2011)

Kincaid headbutts the pillgrim in the face, follows up with a knee to the solar plexus and, as the pilgrim doubles over, an elbow to the neck. He drops like a sack of potatoes.

For a moment the only sound you can hear is the voice of the servitor singing a hymn to the emperor. Then the situation hits you. The carriage is covered in gore, blood dripping from the sealing, from the seats, from the windows, from your compatriots, from you. Dismembered corpses pile in the hallways, muscle and fat are stuck on your clothes, on your weapons. The pervasive stech of blood mixed with the stink of entrails, overdone meat and burned hair assault your nostrils. You stand there, panting, exhausted, adrenaline searing through your veins. All around you there is naught but slaughter and carnage

[sblock=OOC] Shortened the gang-bang on the single pilgrim a bit . Everyone 'cept for Brutis roll a willpower check vs insanity. Fail = 1d5 insanity points [/sblock]

The bodyguard cleans his sword with a piece of cloth, mumbling benedictions and prayers to the emperor, then shoves it in his scabbard. He looks at all of you with his dead eyes, mulling over something in his mind.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 3, 2011)

WP check


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2011)

Kestrel lifts her rifle back to her shoulder and surveys the carnage through the scope briefly. As the adrenalin ebbs from her system, the scent of blood and excrement and the sight of mangled human bodies tightens her stomach into a slick knot. This wasn't a clean, elegant assassination. It was butchery.

She lowers the rifle again and salutes the bodyguard. Depending on the secrecy of the Inquisitor's mission, she knew, the man might well be obliged to kill all of them as well.

(OOC - Is it a straight stat check, or with a bonus, or...?)


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan stood in the aftermath, staff still held, and surveyed the gore. He knew it should bother him. It should be ... unsettling. But the truth was that the warp assaulted his dreaming mind (and on his bad days, his waking mind) with far more alien and monstrous landscapes. This one was at least entirely human, even if the pieces weren't all connected to one another any more. He glanced to Kestrel, noticed her salute, then tried to mimic it, hoping to avoid any punishment from the bodyguard for his own inefficiency in the fray.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2011)

Rat, as soon as the battle ended, grabbed up the package, and starts mumbling to himself, words that even he cannot understand.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 4, 2011)

The relative silence is broken when a voice calls out from onderneath one of the benches. A cleric, soaked with blood crawls out from underneath.
"They, they're all dead?"
Relief and hope flash across his face, and he crawls towards the bodyguard on hands and knes , grabs his ankles and kisses his feet.
"Emperor praise you, my lord. The ecclesiarch of Zonorra will reward you richly, and.."

The bodyguard looks down, disdainfully.

"Cowards never live, Martyrs never die. You are judged by the left hand of the Emperor, and are found wanting. In the name of the Holy Ordos of the Inquisition, I send you to the Emperor. May he find mercy upon your soul."

"But, sir, I, I"

With as much emotion as when crushing a bug, the bodyguard grabs the cleric by the head and twists. A loud whet snap resounds, and the cleric drops to the floor.

"Come" the bodyguard says to the group, and calmly walks over to where the noble he was accompanying still lays in a puddle of blood on the floor. The noble is pale but seems unharmed. They exchange a few words that seem nonsensical to you. Hesitantly, the noble nods.

The bodyguard looks at you, still eyes piercing your soul.

"I offer you an oportunity. A once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. You have shown resolve in the face of the Enemy. I can use that. Are you willing to live and die for the God-Emperor, deny His enemies in every turn, even if it cost you your life?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2011)

Kestrel's mind raced. A 'request' like that from an Inquisitor would be greeted with death. Of course, it might conflict with her already accepted duty to guard the psyker, Zhent...but an Inquisitor was a higher order that would overrule previous ones. Besides, if Zhent agreed, she could still watch over him. If he didn't...then the matter would be moot. Either way, she would be free to accept the charge placed on her, terrifying and exhilarating as it might be.

"I have already dedicated my life to do so," she said, a little breathlessly. "I would not, could not, refuse such an offer."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rat knew that this moment was coming.  Was it not what he wanted to do?  To escape the life he lives now, in order to help out the God Emperor himself?

Rat gathered up his package, and says to the bodyguard "Of course.  Anythings... Anything for the Emperor." He had to correct himself half way, remembering who he was talking to...


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Even the whispers in Zhent's mind quieted in the face of the Bodyguard's commanding presence, and his 'offer.' But not for long. They were giggling. Much as he dreaded their fiery hatred for him and the physical world he represented, Harrigan wasn't sure he liked it any better when they were amused.

Still, Kestrel had agreed, and she was sane. Well, saner than himself, he was sure. 

Zhent bowed his head to the bodyguard, saying "There can be only one answer, surely: I give myself to serve the God-Emperor."

Harrigan managed not to grimace as the giggling in his head grew just a touch louder.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2011)

Bruce pulled out another smoke, stowing his sword.  Saying nothing, he looks around at the carnage with distaste.  Lighting up, he nods to the bodyguard.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 9, 2011)

The bodyguard motions Kestrell, Zhent, McClane and Rat towards the noble.

[sblock=Kestrell] The Noble takes hands into his blood-caked hand and traces the lines of your palm with a crimson-stained finger, leaving traces of congealed blood in it’s wake. He looks you straight in the eyes and the world seems to spin away.
_ You won’t allow yourself to be distracted by memories of how you started on this path now. Finally, after two years of searching, hunting, you have your eyes on your target. One of the empires most hardened criminals, responsible for the death of innumerable officials and traders, and at least two Inquisitors. You study him from atop a low roof, looking for a killing shot. The target moves jerkily, hampered by a partially paralysed left arm and leg. All of the sudden he looks up, and your lasersight paints a dot between his eyes. The face, however, is one that has been haunting your dreams since you were a little girl. Father... _[/sblock]

[sblock=McClane] The Noble takes hands into his blood-caked hand and traces the lines of your palm with a crimson-stained finger, leaving traces of congealed blood in it’s wake. He looks you straight in the eyes and the world seems to spin away.
_ Why do those old memories of the train carriage come back to you now? You have risen to glorious heights since then, your way to the top facilitated by your connections with the inquisition.
“General, you must give the order now. There is no time left. Lord Corbex gave the order for exterminatus himself.” The adjutant at your side says.
“McClane, don’t do this.” A disheveled man dressed in a uniform you haven’t seen in a long time pleads with you. “For thrones sake man, I still have an entire company of Catachan fighters still  on the surface fighting rearguard action, trying to get as many civilians clear as possible. I only need an hour to get as many clear as I can.”
You look at the tactician’s screen. Your strike cruiser is on orbit, several ancient torpedoes loaded. Lost Tech weapons, given to you by the inquisition. Viral bombs, planet killers. Most of the planet map is covered in red symbols, simple runes depicting some of Urgaunt Habex most elite troops. Vicious chaos soldiers, trained psychopaths, already feasting on the corpses of citizens, revelling in the blood and destruction. Other runes depict the chaos spacevessels, moving into strike distance. If you wait, chances are you’ll be forced away from the ideal striking position, your chance at striking a blow at the elite troops gone, offering a planet to the enemy.
The bridge goes silent as you ponder the decision._ [/sblock]

[sblock=Rat] The Noble takes hands into his blood-caked hand and traces the lines of your palm with a crimson-stained finger, leaving traces of congealed blood in it’s wake. He looks you straight in the eyes and the world seems to spin away.
_ You wonder at the striking similarities between the carnage in the train-carriage all those years ago and the one you see now. One of the main differences is that this time it’s just you and Inquisitor Zho. Another is that the swordfighter finally met his match. Well, almost anyway. He pulls his force-blade out of the still twitching corpse of the guardian, and coughs up some blood. His chest-wound is fatal. You’ve seen enough of ‘em to know, and so does he. He hands you a device. “Destroy ‘em all” he says, and slowly falls to his knees,then to the ground.
You look around in wonder. Here, at the inner sanctum, the shelves are filled with alien artifacts, their purpose unknown, but each and every one expensive beyond your wildest dreams. The previous owner lies headless behind his desk. The only sound is the rasping breath of Zhu.
This is it. Your chance to walk away, wealthy even beyond your wildest dreams. Disappear forever, set up a quiet life of luxury far away from it all. You look at the void-bomb in your hand. Nothing will be missed, since all will be destroyed._[/sblock]

[sblock=Zhent] The Noble takes hands into his blood-caked hand and traces the lines of your palm with a crimson-stained finger, leaving traces of congealed blood in it’s wake. He looks you straight in the eyes and the world seems to spin away.
_After all this time the memories of that fateful day in that carriage come back. Even with all the fear and anguish of that day you welcome them, just to have some relief from this. You jerk awake, and almost cry out in agony. Your shoulders and arms burn with pain. You have lost all track of time hanging here in this cell. You can hear footsteps, cruel laughter. A key turns in the lock. Your tormentor appears, carrying a cloth sack. He chuckles. “We’ve had some visitors last night. Know ‘em?” he asks as he tips over the bag. Four heads roll out. Brutis. Kincaid. McClane. Rat. Your hart skips a beat when you realise one is missing. They didn’t get them all. They didn’t get the most dangerous woman you know. They didn’t get your Lover. Kestrell. You struggle to keep the tiny sliver of hope from showing in your face.
Then a high-pitched scream of agony breaks the silence. A voice you recognise, ‘though you’ve never heard her cry out in pain before.
“Oh, can you hear her sing?” the tormentor sighs. “Such a beautiful sound. Maybe I should pay her a visit, see if I can make her sing some more sweet songs.” Gleefully he rubs his hands and walks out. Then, just before leaving, he stops and turns around.
“We can still stop before she breaks, Zhent. You can stop it. Just say you’ll join us. You don’t even have to mean it. Just ask us to stop. And we’ll stop.”_[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] just in case you wonder, your characters cannot choose to disbelief this vision [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2011)

[sblock=GM]_You won’t allow yourself to be distracted by memories of how you started on this path now. Finally, after two years of searching, hunting, you have your eyes on your target. One of the empires most hardened criminals, responsible for the death of innumerable officials and traders, and at least two Inquisitors. You study him from atop a low roof, looking for a killing shot. The target moves jerkily, hampered by a partially paralysed left arm and leg. All of the sudden he looks up, and your lasersight paints a dot between his eyes. The face, however, is one that has been haunting your dreams since you were a little girl. Father... _

Kestel's mouth opens in shock, or protest perhaps. Her mind reels. Seeing his face calls up dozens of memories she'd long thought were gone forever. Memories of childhood. Of being happy. Her eyes sting. It wasn't fair. How could they expect her to kill her own father? 

But then, what about the crew of the Kesh? Seventy fathers and mothers...and some children too...navlocked and sent into a star to cover his tracks. What about the spouses and children of the thirteen Arbitrators, twenty-eight Guardsmen, and two Inquisitors killed in the line of duty trying to apprehend him. Didn't they deserve to have fathers?

He'd made his choice, long ago. She'd made hers as well. Those two choices led, inevitably, to this moment. The Emperor was her father now. Humanity was her family. Not any one human. All of Humanity.

His body jerked as she put another shot into him, to make sure. The first bullet had flown the instant the shot had been clear; her reflexes operating far faster than her shocked brain. Her fingers had known the right answer, and had fired; trusting the rest of her to reason it out in her own tme.

"This is Kestrel," she said softly, her mastoid comm implant picking up the subvocalization perfectly. "Target is down. Target is eliminated."[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2011)

[sblock=GM]







*OOC:*


I wrote this assuming my tormentor is human, and that this vision isn't one where Zhent is actually somehow in the warp / in the clutches of warp-born. If the latter is the case, I probably have to edit. 







Zhent pauses only a moment, then the anguish on his face turns to a perverse glee.

"Why would I do that?" he says quietly. "Why, when her being here, and alive, was the only thing that kept me from finally letting go?

"Your kind never understand, what it really is to channel the warp. These ridiculous 'powers' are just what we manage to eke out of a connection we're constantly trying to keep closed. Every time, we're just a slip away from turning into what we were born to be: a gateway, for hell to come spilling out into this world, to consume this facility and everyone in it--or better, drag them back alive and screaming. Every moment, awake or asleep, we're fighting to keep that door closed.

"So you kill her, because she's the only reason I don't give in. Rip her head off. Just know that the moment you do, I throw the doors to hell wide open and die laughing."[/sblock]


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 9, 2011)

i fight for justice.....and there is no greater justice then what the emperor decides is law.....i accept


----------



## The Joker (Jun 11, 2011)

Brutis cursed as he heard the familiar sound of his weapon failing to fire. Jammed. As he ducked behind the cover of the row of seats to unjam his gun, he couldn’t help but notice the foul blasphemies that the cultists where speaking went silent. As he slid the now ruined shell out, he popped up over the seats and looked around. Seeing all the worshipers of chaos dead, he flipped the safety back on and stood his full height. As he stepped into the isle to witness the cleric hit the floor, he heard the hiss of the train door opening behind him and the other two men that where sent to watch over him run in. as the man made his offer, bruits froze, realizing who he was. He was so dumbfounded that he didn’t even hear the older one shouting at him to freeze. 

When he snapped to, he looked down to the floor and saw one of the cultists still moving. As he told him to drop his weapon, bruits deployed his bayonet and stabbed the weapon like a spear into the cultist’s neck, and at once, he stopped moving. Releasing his grip, the weapon stood on its own and he raised his hands and dropped to his knees. The two men moved up, the older one went to secure his hands, while the younger one spoke to the grope, a little shaken by the gore all around him. “Don’t worry; we are taking this criminal into custody.” As bruits stood, he spoke for the second time. “I would die for the emperor and would gladly accept, but my life is forfeit. The choice is not mine to make.”


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2011)

[sblock=GM]Wealth beyond his wildest dreams.  He would clear all his debts.  All his loans.  And to boot, he would be free of the Inquisition for...

_Are you sure?_  That nagging voice again... _It IS the Inquisition.  The Left hand of the Emperor himself.  They will know that Zho is dead.  They might even know that you survived. 

No!  I dont want anything to do with it.  I am sick of this life.  I want out of it!  How many times has my neck been stuck out for Zho?!  My information sources used for his investigations?!  I should be rewarded!

All in the name of the Emperor!

And yet, for the __Emperor__, you would deny Zho's last request?

..._He had no counter for 'Rat's' question.  Finally, 'Rat' took Zho's force-blade and communicator, and set the void bomb.  Rat takes one last look around, before leaving the room.  The sound of the bomb ticking is the last thing he hears as the doors slam shut behind him.  
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 13, 2011)

When the door opens the bodyguard stifles a curse. The moment it closes again he makes a throwing motion with his arm. Two metal spikes fly through the carriage, their movements in  defiance of the laws of gravity. With a whet gurgling noise the two wardens fall to the ground. The objects twirl around and return to the outstreched hand of the bodyguard.

"you are right. It is not."

He walks over to the corpses, pulls out the two controllers and tosses one to Kestrell.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2011)

The bodyguard motions Brutis and Kincaid towards the noble.

[sblock=Brutis] The Noble takes hands into his blood-caked hand and traces the lines of your palm with a crimson-stained finger, leaving traces of congealed blood in it’s wake. He looks you straight in the eyes and the world seems to spin away.
_ You wake up with acrid smoke burning in your lungs. You must have been knocked out for a second. Strange how you remembered that episode in the carriage all those years ago. Your service to the Inquisition has been quite interesting since then. They have dangled your freedom in front of you like a carrot for a donkey. You shake your head and try to clear your thoughts. The first thing you see is your controller lying on the floor. The inquisitioner, Zhu, is unconscious. The rhino-transport you were travelling in lies on his side, and you can smell the reek of burning promethium. Outside, chaos rules, in more then one way. You can see the flash of lasrifles in the distance, and hear the screaming, explosions and cackling fires of combat.
All it takes is a killing blow, and your freedom awaits._[/sblock]

[sblock=Kincaid.] The Noble takes hands into his blood-caked hand and traces the lines of your palm with a crimson-stained finger, leaving traces of congealed blood in it’s wake. He looks you straight in the eyes and the world seems to spin away.
_ Why do those old memories of the train carriage come back to you now? Anything to take your mind of this horror. The main corridor of the Hive iis blocked with refugees. Wailing children, hungry, cold, terrified. Weeping women, shocked at what has befallen their planet. The masses try to reach the spaceport, but the road is blocked by a platoon of Arbites. 
“What is the delay, Kincaid?”
The voice alone gives you the shivers.Lord Inquisitor Corbex Crovax. No need to turn around, to face his emaciated form, a dry husk of a man. No need to meet his black, emotionless, allseeing eyes.
“You know what is at stake here, Kincaid. We need to get to the temple. Those documents need to be retrieved before the enemy gets here. There is no way over the surface. The only way is through them. We have no more time.”
_ [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2011)

Kestrell, Rat, Zhent.

Your mind reels from whatever scene it was that you have seen. Images of the future? Phantoms? Hidden fears? Whatever it was, whatever obstacle you faced, face it you did. You feel the Touch of the Emperor itself, or so it seems. You shake your head, trying to clear the cobwebs, and you realise you are still in the carriage

[sblock=OOC] You gain one permanent fate point [/sblock]

Kestrell easily catches the small object the bodyguard throws in her direction. It is a remote switch of some kind, a smal green light pulsing perfectly in sync with the little green light on the explosive collar of the penal legion guardsman.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2011)

Kestrel stepped back from the 'noble,' her skin crawling as the images she'd seen flee from her mind like dreams upon the waking. Psyker! He'd done something, pulled the warp in on her! And yet, dimly at first and then more strongly, she felt that she had faced whatever challenge she'd been meant to face. A sense of rightness pierces her natural horrified reaction to the thought of being touched by the warp. This was different. Unbidden in her mind came the image of a flame in the dark; a reminder that even in the depths of the warp, the Emperor's light still shone.

_Movement._

She pivoted and raised a hand just in time to catch something the bodyguard had chucked at her. Her eyes darted to the contraption, half-expecting to see a grenade. It wasn't though, and it only took Kestrel a moment to realize what it was. Sure enough, a man on the floor bore the collar.

Kes gave the bodyguard a quizzical look. Another warm body for her to be the guard and executioner of? And then she remembered the first one to have that hold on her.

_Zhent._

She turned to see the scarred man stumbling back from the noble and stretched out a hand to stop him from falling over backwards.

"Are you all right?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2011)

McClane glanced around at the men under his command.  If he'd been asked a few years ago, the answer would have been simple - He would not have left anyone behind so long as there was a chance to get them out.

Now, however.. His views had expanded, he knew he had to look at the galactic scale, knew that this had to be stopped before it spread.  He looked at the display for a moment, and realized they'd be out of position within twenty minutes at most.

*"We don't have an hour.  Order any of your men who can to dustoff immediately.  They have 15 minutes to get to space.  Helmsman, keep us within optimal striking distance as long as possible.  We'll pick up the shuttles after we fire.  Weapons control, Arm Torpedoes and prepare to fire on my mark."*

He turned to his old friend *"I'll hold off as long as I can, but you know as well as I do that we can't afford it.. we have to stop them here."*


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> She turned to see the scarred man stumbling back from the noble and stretched out a hand to stop him from falling over backwards.
> 
> "Are you all right?"




Zhent maintains his balance with the helping hand, but as he looks to offer thanks, he seems shocked to see Kestrel there. A look passes over his face, a blatant, desperate relief. He smiles, opens his mouth to say something, then stops. He looks around, gaining his bearings again. The surprise he showed in seeing Kestrel is mimicked to a lesser degree as he realizes the others, too, are here. 

Here. The carriage. Not the cell, not...

_Oh, but this one is good_
_Yery good, yes?_
_We must learn his tricks_
_Nightmares while the fleshpile wakes?_
_oh, yesyes. More!_

Zhent clamps his eyes shut, shakes his head to rattle the voices into submission. He realizes then that he's squeezing Kestrel's hand tightly. He lets go, pulling his hood back into place as he steps away.

"Yes. I'm ... thank you. Fine," the young man stammers, eyes darting from Kestrel to the noble and back, leaning more heavily than normal on his staff. Was it the noble, then, or was the warp-borne madness already descending on him? In either case, he decided it was best not to let anyone know what he'd seen -- or what he had said while in the throes of the vision.

"Just a little vertigo," he assures his keeper.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2011)

[sblock=Jemal]







Jemal said:


> McClane reels back from the vision, shaking his head *"What the hell?"*  he looks around, at the inquisitor, the carnage around him, and grabs a seat-back to keep from falling over *"No way, that aint ever happenin...  What'd you show me?"*




Euhm. Either you misunderstood me, or ENworld ate a post of yours. The vision you get is lifelike. I would like you to post your character's reaction as if the vision is actually happening, to make a decision. Sorry if that wasn't clear. Could you edit your post? [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2011)

Kestrel nods at Zhent, having felt the same vertigo a moment ago herself, and looks back at the noble, then the bodyguard.

"Forgive my presumption," she said carefully, "But what would you have with us?"


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 17, 2011)

The bodyguard looks at Kestrell toughtfully.
"Someone attacked us here, knowing we are Inquisition." he says. "I would have them think they succeeded."

While talking he wanders about the carriage, poking around untill he comes to the headless corpse of one of the assassins. A bit more poking about finds the head.

"We both will make our exit here" he states while unmasking the head.
"Boy, arent you an ugly one." 

For a moment, his features shift and he takes on the appearance of the assassin, then shifts back.

"And you lot, brave survivors of the attack, killers of the heretics" he goes on while he starts to strip the assassins corpse.
"will testify that we both are dead. Good thing one of you is an arbitrator or things would get a bit difficult for you."


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

_And isn't that an interesting trick?_ Zhent thinks as the bodyguard's features shift. He recovers quickly, though; showing an active desire for more power was what got a psyker killed. He was supposed to be controlling the link, not seeking to expand it. Still ... 

Zhent glanced to Kestrel as always to make sure she didn't have an alternative, then bowed slightly to the bodyguard and noble.

"The sight of your deaths was a horror no good citizen should ever witness, hail the God Emperor for laying your killers low."


----------



## The Joker (Jun 20, 2011)

*Brutis, the chained*

Brutis couldn’t believe his eyes when he saw the man kill two people in one swift movement. With a slight smile, he thought about shunt and how he would feel about someone stealing his… property. He knew he would send a few assassins, but he knew those half brain thugs would never be able to harm an inquisitor. He only stood there as the inquisitor snatched up the remote, and tossed the spare to the assassin. He looked the woman over, and was a little taken back. he had met assassins, but she was... he just hoped she wasn’t corrupted and hateful like the rest of his captures. Like a slave boy following a new master, bruits walked behind the inquisitor at a close, yet respectful distance. As he motioned him over to the fallen noble. As he leans close, he asks for his hand and he offers his right palm, his left hand following closely after due to the shackles that held him.

[sblock] Brutis looked down at the inquisitor and thought for a moment. As he did, his hand moved over to his weapon and he chambered a round then deployed the bayonet. He knew it would be all too easy to kill him. Just one stab and it could all be over. But he knew that he could run from the inquisition, he could hide from the imperial guard, he could fight the arbiters. He also knew he could do none of that to his own guilt, and killing him wouldn’t change that. He smiled as he set the remote back in one of the inquisitors pocket and leaned back; resting on what was the roof of the rhino. He didn’t serve the inquisition because he wanted freedom. He didn’t serve them because he wanted to rejoin the ranks of the imperial guard. He served them because he wanted to finally absolve himself of the guilt he had for failing the emperor and fleeing from the battlefield and leaving his friends, his peers, and his commanding officers to die, and he stayed, even with over hundreds of chances to escape, because he knew serving the inquisition in service of the emperor was the best way to do that. He also loved the idea of him killing all the heretics and traitors he could get his knurled hands on. With a smirk, he sat in silence, guarding and waiting for the inquisitor to wake.[/sblock]

As the vision faded, he simply stood in silence like a dog waiting for an order from his master. When the inquisitor mentioned of the fake death of both him and his friend and bruits only nodded and moved over to the assassin, following her like he followed the inquisitor earlier. He knew she would be his new master.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Rat stood in shock, and gave a little squeak of fear when the body guard transformed in front of his eyes. "Whats sorcery is thats?" he said, more to himself. Psykers are always a fearsome lot, but that was...odd. 

When the bodyguard explains about what they want dont, Rat says "I don't thinks just an arbitrator will helps you heres.  I knows a guy, who knows another guy. If those guys got news about your horrible death, all the planet will knows.  Besdies, I have to talk to thems about somethings else." Rat says, shifting uncomfortably


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 21, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Rat stood in shock, and gave a little squeak of fear when the body guard transformed in front of his eyes. "Whats sorcery is thats?" he said, more to himself. Psykers are always a fearsome lot, but that was...odd.
> 
> When the bodyguard explains about what they want dont, Rat says "I don't thinks just an arbitrator will helps you heres.  I knows a guy, who knows another guy. If those guys got news about your horrible death, all the planet will knows.  Besdies, I have to talk to thems about somethings else." Rat says, shifting uncomfortably




The bodyguard looks at rat. "There aren't many people who know we are with the Inquisition. In fact, we used none of our official ID codes, and I haven't shown my Rosette to anyone on this planet."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2011)

"Then the less people who know, the better," Kestrel said, glancing at Brutis. 

She nodded at the collared man and said, "Kestrel. It seems I'll be holding your control. Follow orders and there'll be no need for it." Her voice had no acrimony or ill will in it, but neither did he see pity or mercy in her stern eyes.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 21, 2011)

"but sir if those documents were so important why did you choose such a crowded path to take? Surely there could have been another route that was far less populated.  Despite my need for violence i cant just harm innocents to get there....."

Kincade blinks and she is back in the carriage, once again taking in the smell of Blood.  "why did you show me that inquisitor? what was the purpose?"

"But regarding the matter at hand how may i help in dealing with this particularly messy situation"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 22, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> The bodyguard looks at rat. "There aren't many people who know we are with the Inquisition. In fact, we used none of our official ID codes, and I haven't shown my Rosette to anyone on this planet."




Rat coughs once, and his voice changes considerably.  It has hardly recognizable, and sounds more...normal?  "Did you hear about that Noble that got killed?  What was his name again...Anyway, it was total bloodshed!  ." He coughs again and returns to his original voice "Like thats is whats I meant"


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 23, 2011)

*ignore for now will try and post after sleep*


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 24, 2011)

With a nod from the noble, the bodyguard motions the last two members to the rest of the group.
"Good. It seems you have passed preliminary screening. I am sure my master will later wish to screen you himself later, but we'll deal with that when we get there."
"Thuon, one last job. See if you can find out something from that surviving job. Then we get out of here." He quietly says to the noble.

"Anyways, wellcome to the inquisition."

"Like I said, some group has figured out somehow that we both are inquisition operatives, and decided it was safer to terminate us than try to keep whatever they were doing from us."

"I want you to find out who and why. I do not care how you do this, but let me make one thing clear from the start. The Inquisitorial Rosette, with all it's powers and responsibilities, has to be earned. And you haven't earned it yet, not by far. Consider this a test."

"Any questions?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2011)

Kestrel took a breath. Her fingertips itched. The magnitude of this opportunity was awestriking, matched only by the danger of the duty involved, and the penalty for failure. 

"I assume you'll be going into hiding," she said. "How shall we communicate with you? Also, will we have access to any resources beyond what we currently carry with us?"


----------



## The Joker (Jun 25, 2011)

Brutis made a mental note of the arbiter’s name. kestrel. At least he knew one name. His new master, which he didn’t know her name, but he was afraid to ask, then turned towards him and gave her terms. Brutis only nodded then his gaze turned back towards the floor. He was a slave and an ex-solder. He would be more ashamed if he didn’t follow orders. When the inquisitor gave his welcome, bruits didn’t move, but he felt his chest swell with pride. He was then handed his first mission. He didn’t even flinch because like all things in his life up till this point, this wasn’t his choice. He simply glanced up and looked at his master and wondered if he was going to be coming along.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2011)

After recovering from his.. 'vision', McClane catches on to what's going on *"Well I can think of worse people to be drafted by.  I been living a mercs life cuz nothing better presented itself."*  he knocks on a nearby table *"I can hear Opportunity when he comes around, and I don't plan to dissapoint."*

He listens to Kestrels questions, also wanting to know the answers.. Resources and Communications would be nice.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 27, 2011)

“Communication? At the moment we do not have any idea about who or what the enemy is capable of. Communication is assumed to be compromised. I will visit you in person when I’m able. Resources?”  He takes a small pouch from a pocket in his vest. “Here, catch. This should sort you for a good while. I’m going to be off-planet, report to my master. Make it last long enough.”

In the meanwhile the Noble walks to the unconscious heretic. He peels open his eyelids and starts to stare at him. The temperature in the carriage swiftly drops. Then, both the noble and the heretic start to bleed from their noses, ears and eyes. A trickle at first, then a veritable stream. The bodyguard rushes forwards, trying to intervene, but before he gets there both the heretic and the noble start to howl, a keening that bites through your soul. The blood flow seems to increase even more, then they both drop to the floor, lifeless.

[sblock=TheJoker] The controller to Brutis's explosive collar is held by KESTRELL, played by Shayuri. she is an Assassin, clearly and obviously so.
The arbitrator is KINCAID. She is played by RuikTheForgotten. You keep mixin' em up. Must be all those combat drugs [/sblock]

[sblock] The players that didn't get an extra fate point (McLane, Kincaid, Brutis) can add one now.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2011)

Kestrel swipes the bag out of the air with the same casual ease that she did the collar control. She's about to look inside when the noble's actions stop her cold. She can only stare in mute horror, skin crawling as the carriage turns frigid and the eerie dual scream rends the air.

_Emperor's might,_ she thinks with a surreptitious glance at Zhent. _Is that what guarding a psyker is like when they come into their power?_ 

Unsure if the noble's condition is part of the ruse, or if something has gone wrong, she stands, tense and ready to act, and waits for instructions.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rat normally had a strong stomache, but that was too much.  He stumbled backwards, collapsing into a seat, and praying strongly to the God-Emperor for some sort of understanding.  He hoped that the cold blooded scream would end soon, and he would return to what ever reality he was ripped from.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 28, 2011)

Kincade cringed for a moment as the scream filled the car. She would have to become more accustomed to these new......experiences.  She thought to herself of the worse thing she had ever seen and realized that it still could not compete with that scream.


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*



DrZombie said:


> "I want you to find out who and why. I do not care how you do this, but let me make one thing clear from the start. The Inquisitorial Rosette, with all it's powers and responsibilities, has to be earned. And you haven't earned it yet, not by far. Consider this a test."





Zhent's hand instinctively rises to some of the many tiny scars on his face from the last Imperial test he encountered, but he quickly diverts it to pull his hood more securely into place as he listens quietly.



DrZombie said:


> In the meanwhile the Noble walks to the unconscious heretic. He peels open his eyelids and starts to stare at him. The temperature in the carriage swiftly drops. Then, both the noble and the heretic start to bleed from their noses, ears and eyes. A trickle at first, then a veritable stream. The bodyguard rushes forwards, trying to intervene, but before he gets there both the heretic and the noble start to howl, a keening that bites through your soul. The blood flow seems to increase even more, then they both drop to the floor, lifeless.




Zhent, too, starts to move as the blood becomes extreme. He hesitates, though, unsure of how much he's allowed to interfere with true Imperial agents.

"I have ... I can stop bleeding if you let--" but it's clear, as the Noble falls back, that his hesitation was too long. The blood has stopped on its own, and not in any good way.

He catches Kestrel's furtive look as he himself is trying to avoid the bodyguard's attention. His lips thin, the only confirmation he's willing to give as to the likelihood of his own powers turning on him, and by extension the others. 









*OOC:*


back from the trip. Had to catch up on work yesterday, catching up on games today.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2011)

The bodyguard checks the noble for vital signs but obviously fails to find any. He is silent for a moment, face impasive but eyes burning with a fierce anger.

“May you sit at the Emperor’s right hand and partake in his glory. May you find the peace that so escaped you in life. Forgive me, my friend.”

With care he gently closes the eyes of the noble, makes the sign of the aquila, picks up a discarded gun from the heretics and puts a round through the head of his friend, turning the noble features into a horrible mess. He takes out his bolter pistol and does the same to the dead heretic.

“His mind was warded. I would suggest not to try and extract information from any of the heretics by direct mind-link.” He remarks coolly to Zhent.

The bodyguard picks up the mask and bodyglove of the assassin he stripped, and quickly strips and puts on the bodyglove. His body is a mass of tattoos and ritual scarring, an artwork with a giant aquila across his back and images of the emperor and his saints vanquishing the enemies of mankind, mingled with texts from the holy books and what looks like archaic wards of some kind.  Parts of the images are tattood, other parts are inked scars that run along anatomic lines so they do not interfere with movement.

[sblock=OOC]
If you want to learn what/how/where the bodyguard might come from by his tattoos:
Rat, Kincaid : hard (-20) common lore imperium
Zhent : psyniscience roll
[/sblock]

He takes his sword and a few items, and starts to dress the corpse in his old clothes.

“Anything you want to know? Time is slowly running out”


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2011)

Kestrel forced herself to inhale and reviewed the assignment as clinically as she could manage. They would relate the tale of the assassins, including them fighting them off, but not before their targets fell. They would then, quietly, investigate these mad heretics and discover their source. What happened next was entirely dependent on what they found, and ranged from simply killing the leaders to sterilizing the planet.

No pressure though.

There was one piece of information still unknown that might prove useful, though to ask was a risk. 

"Killing agents of the Inquisition is a risky ploy," Kestrel said. "As they are about to discover. They must have believed they had no recourse. It would aid our investigation if we knew why they were so afraid." She cleared her throat. "That is, if we knew why you came here in the first place."


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2011)

The scars and tattoos all along the well-muscled body were striking on their own, such that Harrigan couldn't help but stare.The voices seemed to find them fascinating, too, and as he studied the images while the man changed, whispers and memories triggered...









*OOC:*


Looks like 2 degrees of success?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rat takes one look at the tattoos, and thought it stirred a memory of that one time...However the only thing that occurs is the memory of himself getting tattooed.  One that should never be recalled, and he shuddered as the memory is recalled.

OCC 10%, as it is normally a 30%


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jun 29, 2011)

Kincade looks at the scars and tatoos and is unable to distinguish what meaning they could possibly have other then for looks.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2011)

[sblock=Zhent] You extend your senses to the immaterium. The scene of horror is only augmented by the impressions you get. A massive spike of psychic force has left it’s impressions all around. You can hear the screech of things as they scractch at the weakened barrier between the world. Luckily it holds and you can see it reinforcing itself.
The tattoos on the bodyguard glow with an ethereal light. His sword, even deactivated, radiates an aura of power. You have heard rumors of weaponry from the age of the emperor that allow the user to channel psychic force into the edge of the blade itself.
You know that some psyckers, those that are stable in mind, are trained in a temple in the arts of the sword, and use their powers to augment their physical form. It is rumored that the High Lord of the Inquisition, Lord Caidin himself, has a Templar as a bodyguard.
You can sense that the bodyguard is a lot more powerful in the ways of the immaterium than you are.

(Psyniscience is like a psychic perception roll. You might want to try using it a bit more frequently. To get more info ‘bout the weaponry and the Templars you’ll need the appropriate lore skills)

[/sblock]

The bodyguard looks at Kestrell thoughtfully, pondering what and how much to tell her.
“We were investigating the trade in Xenos artifacts, presumably Eldar in origin. They seem to originate from this system. The trade is linked to a rogue trader named Leth Skandar, but we have no evidence of any link with a heretic cult.” He hesitates, then continues.
“The political make-up of this planet makes it unlikely that anything this big is going on without knowledge of one or more of the leading noble families. Presume the worst.”


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Rat nodded at the bodyguard, however his mind was filled with fear.  He was supposed to deliver a package to some person in Zenorra.  Maybe it had something to do with it?  _nah, why would I be carrying an artifact?  Thats just crazy._


----------



## Jemal (Jul 5, 2011)

Even in the jungles, never had McClane seen a death like that, and for a moment even the hardened mercenary felt a bit queasy.  After recovering from the gruesome death of the Noble, he noticed Rat glancing down at the hidden package, and was sure the little mans thoughts mirrored his own... What if?

He remained silent, letting the others continue their conversation while he moved over beside the rat.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2011)

"Leth Skandar," Kestrel repeated. It was a place to start; more than they had before. "Got it."

She looked around. "You. Arbitrator. Come over here. You should be the first one they see when they arrive. We may have time to go over our story, so we need to do so. It's important we all tell the same thing, or close to it, or the questioning will get ugly."

The assassin looked back at the Inquisitor. "I've no more questions. Unless you have more for us, time is most likely nearly up."


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> The assassin looked back at the Inquisitor. "I've no more questions. Unless you have more for us, time is most likely nearly up."




"It is. May the God-Emperor protect you. Trust no one. I will contact you as soon as possible."

The bodyguard makes the sign of the aquila, puts on the death-mask of the assassin, and in a few lithe strides walks to the window conveniently destroyed by Zhent. A few moments later you can feel the train slow down to take a particularly sharp turn. He crouches in the windowframe and jumps out into the darkness of the tunnel.

You are left in the charnel house that was once a train-carriage filled with pilgrims and merchants. You have about an hour or two before the train arrives at the Hive. 

[sblock=OOC] Allright ladies and gents, with the end of the trainride I hope to stop the railroading . I'll leave you to discuss the plan for a bit, if you have OOC questions just fire away (I realise this is a new setting for most of you, if you need a hand just ask). [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

"I guess the first thing is straightening out the story, then?" Zhent says, still watching the spot where the bodyguard took the insane leap from a moving train. He looks back to the others, eyes landing longest on the Arbitrator and Kestrel. "I'm not good with people, but tell me what to say and I should manage fine."









*OOC:*


While Zhent is sanctioned, am I right in assuming folks are still likely to be hostile to him if he's open about his abilities? I figured he'd want to omit mention of them in his testimony, but I'm not sure what kind of safety Sanctioning comes with, or if the sanctioning Brand is something that's always visible / always supposed to be visible?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 9, 2011)

jkason said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...





[sblock=jkason]
Being a psycker is as noticable as you want it to be. They run the gamut from inquisitors of whom noone knows they're psyckers to mutilated chained living weapons that get whipped to the battlefield.
What people will notice is that you are voidborn, which will make you as popular as an afro-american on a KKK-meeting.You will automatically get the blame for anything that happens, and people will suspect you of being a psycker/witch/heretic at the slightest provocation.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 9, 2011)

Noticing that McClane was moving closer, Rat whispered to him "Ya think we should open this things soonish?  I have a funnies feelings about it.  I didnt wanna say nothings in front of that..." Rat turned pale before continuing "Wells, now he is gone, but ya.  Nice shootings also.  I'm glad your on my sides."


When the robed man spoke, Rat looked at him and said "it's nothing really to hards.  If you wanna be some nobles from some planet no one's heard of, most of the times that will work.  The key is knowing each other's points of view.  Names Rat, I specialize in this and that."  He hold out his hand for the robed guy to shake.  
OCC: Rat thought that the spasms you manifested were caused by friendly fire, so really had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2011)

"Keep the stories simple," Kestrel advises. "Up until we got on this train, speak the truth of who you are and why you're here. Tell truly of the human creatures that attacked us and slaughtered everyone here but us."

"Our good fortune, the Emperor watched over us, was that we sat at the back of the carriage, and escaped their notice at first. That gave us precious moments to fire on them before they could get to us. There were too many, though, to save the others."

She shrugs.

"Very nearly the truth, and thus a good lie."


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*



jackslate45 said:


> "it's nothing really to hards.  If you wanna be some nobles from some planet no one's heard of, most of the times that will work.  The key is knowing each other's points of view.  Names Rat, I specialize in this and that."  He hold out his hand for the robed guy to shake.




Harrigan eyes the offered hand with unmasked nerves. He reaches out cautiously, as if contact with another human being in and of itself seems dangerous to him. The shake is brisk, the hooded man releasing his grip nearly as soon as he's made it.

"Harrigan," he says simply, glancing furtively to Kestrel. He was trying to be discreet; was even a first name too much information? Should he have taken on some kind of animal sobriquet like Kestrel and Rat? Then again, what sort of creature would accurately portray just how unknowingly destructive his potential was?



Shayuri said:


> "Very nearly the truth, and thus a good lie."




Zhent nods. "Good. I should be able to manage that much," he says.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2011)

"Well, at the very least we should discuss it with our new companions-at-arms."
McClane gestures for the box and clears his throat "Since we have a short while to straighten our stories, we've got something we should talk about first.  Might be important, might not."


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*



Jemal said:


> "Well, at the very least we should discuss it with our new companions-at-arms."
> McClane gestures for the box and clears his throat "Since we have a short while to straighten our stories, we've got something we should talk about first.  Might be important, might not."




Zhent turns his attention to McClane. The raising of an eyebrow was all the response he gave, waiting to hear what new wrinkle was about to come into his day.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rat took a nervous glance at the arbitrator saying "I wants immunity firsts.  I have no ideas whats in here, but I have a feelings its...um...unqiue?"

He holds out the package that has been in his care.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2011)

Kestrel frowned. "Unique," she repeated warily. "Where did you get the package? Tell us everything you know."

She decided to let the arbitrator take possession of it. Between Zhent and now the convict guardsman, she had as much dangerous cargo on her plate as she wanted.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan's hand tensed on his staff. If Kestrel was wary, he clearly wasn't nervous enough. The whispers chattered on with their various theories, and if for no other reason than to quiet them, he reached out with his mind, hoping there wasn't anything worth sensing in the package. Unfortunately, all he felt was white noise and static. The voices ramped up their paranoia accordingly and he bit the inside of his cheek to help him filter them out and pay attention to the physical world.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

"Wells, my job was to transport this items to a guys named Zyltar.  I was to give a guy a call once we got to Zenorra to arrange the meets.  Once there, hand off and return.  As for where I got its, I got its from my boss in a bar called the weighted dice"  Rat said, trying not to give names.  He knew how the underworld worked, and if he got caught squealing, he was dead anyway.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 14, 2011)

[sblock=the package] The package is 10"x5"x3", wrapped in cloth and neatly tied. It's fairly heavy for its size, and hard to the touch. There are no makrings on the cloth[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2011)

"If they find it on you now, they'll confiscate it and open it," Kestrel says. "So we either need to hide it for now."

She looks at the Arbitrator. "You have some official status. Enough to escape search, perhaps. Would you be willing to carry this thing until we're through local law enforcement? Then we can work out our next step without a sword dangling over our heads."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2011)

*"I'm wondering if we should just open it and see what's so important."*  McClane looked down at the package.  *"Or d'you guys wanna make that decision after we've gotten through the first mess?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2011)

"I'm inclined to deal with one mess at a time," replied Kestrel. "We've no idea what will come out of that box once opened. It may be harder to hide. It may be dangerous. We need time and privacy to deal with it and right now we have neither."


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 17, 2011)

"alright ill hold on to the pakage until we have dealt with this mess" Kinkade was still a little bothered by just gruesome scene before her.  "As well i do agree i should be the first to leave the car.  Just try not to look to suspicious on the way out "


----------



## Jemal (Jul 18, 2011)

*"Try not to look suspicious?"*
McClane looked around at the odd, gore-covered, weapon-toting group and then back to Kinkade *"Yeah.. good luck with that."*


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Jul 18, 2011)

"to be fair i did say for YOU guys to try not look suspicious they already accept this behavior from me hehe" "on that note clean yourselves up dammit"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2011)

Kestrel glanced down at herself...nary a speck of blood on her. The benefit of being a 'sniper' under the circumstances, though she had the others to thank for putting up a formidable melee wall. Zhent too had avoided direct combat. It was good.

"Treat us as you would strangers under the circumstances," she said to Kinkade. We all must be strangers to each other, unless we had met previously to boarding the train. Once we disembark, see to what business you have, then we'll rendezvous. A hotel, I think, would be best. One none of us are registered in already and some distance from here."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 18, 2011)

Rat thanked the Emperor that the questionable package is finally out of his hands for the time being. 

"Thens, we leave you for today.  We will sees ya when we see yas next."


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] 
One more problem will be Brutis. It's kinda hard to hide a penal legionnaire with an explosive collar, someone will have to be his minder/owner/jailer

Since this is an incident with cultists, it will fall under the jurisdiction of the Arbites instead of the planetary police force. Kincaid could claim the investigation rights since she was a witness to it all.

There's a heap of dead cultists. You can either leave them be for the arbites to search 'em and hope Kincaid can pass you the details when they become available or you can search them yourselves.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*









*OOC:*


The train is ostensibly still moving, correct?







"If there's anything telling on these bodies, perhaps we should look for it now? Given the carnage, I don't expect getting their blood on us does anything more than support our story that we escaped by the will of the God-Emperor, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Seems better to get out of contact with the officials as quickly as possible. Hoping Kinkaid can sneak out evidence once its been collected seems a harder proposition than trying to sneak it out with the carnage and confusion[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 23, 2011)

"Alllrights, then let us starts shall we?"  Rat starts heading over the bodies and starts looking around.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock=search test]An ordinary (+10) search test for those that want to get their hands dirty[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2011)

(OOC - Hmm, I have an Awareness skill...is Search different? If so, I assume I could use my Perception stat untrained?)


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock]Yep, it's a basic skill, so you roll against half your perception  (+ 10 for the ordinary difficulty bonus) [/sblock]


----------



## The Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

Brutis stood in silence as the others talked around him, as it has always been. Standing close to his new master… mistress, he glanced around at the blood and had a flash of the corpse-filled trenches back on Trigus Secadus. Slightly shaking his head, he looked up to see the group debating about the package. Brutis had no idea how to help so as he was taught, he wouldn’t say a word until his master… mistress said he could or was addressed directly. As he watched, his eyes kept glancing back to his auto-gun that was stabbed into the floor like a fence post. At once he realized something odd. He was so use to being stripped of his weapons that he had forgotten that he still had his equipment. He reached down and drew his revolver and in one smooth movement, spun it around so it was handle first then withdrew his knife and tossed it up, catching the blade so it was too handle first. Just before they began there search, he spoke, still debating weather talking was worth dying, which was the most common response.

“Mast… Mistress?” as she spun around he offered them to her. “My weapons.”


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2011)

Kestrel tensed as the convict moved and thrust something in her direction, then relaxed, a bit, on seeing what was happening. After a moment she accepted the offered weapons, but already was seeing potential issues with the practice.

"Is this customary?" she asked. "It will be cumbersome in a fight to have to hand you your weapons before you can act."

(OOC - She'll help search once the RP is done, so I'll just roll now. Also, if her heightened vision trait applies, her effective skill is 40.)


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent joins the search, lending both his normal and preternatural senses to the effort. He feels oddly unaffected by the process of searching corpses, and he's not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## The Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

When she had asked if it was customary, Brutis was a little shocked but nodded. He was used to people being so scared of him that they chained him up at first chance. When she spoke again, Brutis stopped and thought about what she had said. He was so used to others taking his weapons that it was routine now and he never thought about it for a second. Now that he did, It was indeed a poor tactical move. He had been a slave for so long that he had almost forgotten what it was like to be a soldier. Spinning back the revolver, he flipped the cylinder open and motioned to the bullets. “At the very least, take my knife and ammo, mistress. I will shield you until you arm me.”


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2011)

Kestrel shook her head and took the revolver instead.

"Faster to pass you the whole gun than to have you fumbling to load the drum," she explained. "Later perhaps you can get some speed loaders." Privately she wondered what this man had done that simply having a control collar wasn't enough to make his handlers confident in their ability to rein him in.

For now she would proceed as they had, until she had the facts. Then re-assessment could be done.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 26, 2011)

Rat shrugged and started looking for things that might be interesting.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 4, 2011)

kincade nodded and started to search the cab


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=Kestrel, Zhent] You begin the grisly task of searching the corpses. The corpses are bulky and unwieldy in death. The pervasive stench has something unnatural to it, a bitter taste that sticks in the back of your throat. The faces are contorted is snarls of hate, even in death.
Those corpses that still have an intact neck all have a similar scar, something that looks like a stylized eye with a single teardrop, the size of a small birthmark, about 2 cm (half an inch) wide.

The Pilgrims bear religious trappings of some sort , presumably of the Herandites, a sect of the local saint.

They are far more muscled and have calloused hands which is odd for pilgrims.

None of the dead carry any identification markers. The tickets they carry show they boarded at the start of the line, which is at a big temple complex of St Herandus.

(Additional info 'bout ST Herandus will require an appropriate Lore test)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Zhent]
The warp is still teeming with activity, the marks of violence, suffering and warp-craft still lingering and drawing flickering _things_ pressing from the other side of the veil, moaning for substance and sustenance.
You almost miss a tiny disturbance emanating from beneath the peculiar marks in the necks of some of the corpses. it looks like a tiny twist in the immaterium, like a hair-thin thread disappearing across the veil into the unknown. 
[/sblock]
[Sblock=Rat, Kincaid] You start your gruesome task, but fail to find any items of worths nor any identification papers.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

As Zhent examines one of the corpses, he pauses, squinting at something on the back of the body's neck. His jaw clenches as he concentrates, then he shakes his head. He gestures for Kestrel to come take a look.

"This," he says, pointing to a scar, something that looks like a stylized eye with a single teardrop, the size of a small birthmark, about 2 cm (half an inch) wide. It's clear from her expression Kestrel's already seen it, but he stops her before she can move on. "See here? What am I saying, you can't see it, but ... It's faint, but it's not just ... physical. Or, at least, what's underneath it isn't." He glances furtively at the others, unwilling yet to share too much about his particular talents in their presence, then back at Kestrel. He raises an eyebrow, making sure she understands what he's suggesting.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

Kestrel meets Zhent's gaze and nods somberly. 

"I think we have a good place to start the investigation now," she comments as she rises back to her feet. "This temple may conceal a heretic cult. If so, there's no telling how far up its tentacles reach. We must be subtle about our purpose until we know more."

She scans the others. "Agreed?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Subtle?  I's can do subtle yes mam's" Rat says, looking for any guns on the victims before standing up.


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent nods, standing, and readies himself for the train to stop and for the circus about to unfold.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2011)

"All right, remember your story for the investigators. Stick to the truth as much as you can, with the exception that the assassins succeeded in killing everyone but us in the car. No one but we managed to survive."

She nodded at the convict guard. "Hand me those weapons after all. It'll look strange to the authorities if I let you stay armed after the conflict. Then join Zhent and I over here."

The assassin looked the group over and nodded. "Once the interrogations are done, we'll meet at the statue and fountain in the main plaza. From there we'll proceed to the temple of St. Herandus. Anyone have anything else to add? Anything we're missing? Questions or concerns?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan shakes his head. "I think we're as ready as we'll ever be," he offers.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2011)

(OOC - so basically, we play the good citizens and wait for authorities, I think, Mr GM. I'm fine with either RP'ing it all out, or just zipping past it in a summary so we can jump straight to the temple investigation. Your call. But I think either way we need some GM-tervention at this point, so when you have a chance...)


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 29, 2011)

The train emerges from the tunnels underneath the mountains. The harsh daylight paints the scene in the carriage in an even grimmer palette. You take in the mangled corpses, the the pools of congealed blood, the religious markings and books of the so-called pilgrims, and you realise this might be a bit difficult to talk your way out of....

At last, the train starts to slow down and enters the station. There is a line of arbites in full combat-armor waiting, weapons drawn. The PDF has been mobilised, and you can see several reinforced positions with heavy bolters trained at the carriage. In the background a few priest chant and bless the troopers.

“IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR : DROP YOUR WEAPONS AND COME OUT WITH YOUR HANDS UP. THIS IS YOUR ONLY WARNING.”

Kincaid is the first to come out of the carriage, as agreed. The arbites slowly lower their guns, and the squad-leader fouls the air with a few choice expressions.
“Kincaid. I could have known you’d be involved with a carriage full of murdered pilgrims.”

As soon as Kincaid vouches for the rest of the group, you are all escorted to the Arbites fortress. As you leave the station you see a few tech-adepts enter the carriage, half of their face replaced by bionics, and connected to servo-skulls painted with the insignia of the Arbites.

You are led to a cel, ordered to remove all your personal belongings, and are led to a warm shower and a hot meal. A simple, functional black jumpsuit is laid ready for you, and as soon as you are dressed and fed you are escorted to a small room. Of your companions there is no trace. Sat at a table is a small, bespectacled man in an arbites uniform, next to him, apperantly fused to the table, sits a servitor. Its eyes and mouth are sewn shut, and the fingers of its right hand end in some kind of quill.
He gives you a grandfatherly smile and motions you to sit in a chair opposite to him.
“Good evening. My name is Lt Hertington. I’ve heard you’ve been through a lot, so I’ll try to keep this as short as possible.” 
A scratching sound accompanies his voice as each word he says is written down by the servitor.
“Please, tell me, in your own words, what exactly happened on the carriage.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2011)

"Shortly after I entered the carriage with my charge, I noticed a large group of people wearing the garb of pilgrims," Kestrel began. "I noticed something off about them at once, and prepared for possible danger. As soon as they were all aboard a number of them attacked two men sitting at the far forward of the carriage. The rest began moving through the aisle and slaughtering everyone they saw."

"I had alerted the others near me of my suspicions, so we were not caught off guard. Several of them held them at bay in the aisle, while a few more of us, including myself, fired on them over the seat backs."

"We saved ourselves, but as we were at the back, we could not save anyone else. The false pilgrims struck us last, which is the only reason we had time to prepare a defense. The two men at the front put up a great fight, but were overwhelmed as well. There were just too many. Too fierce...like beasts more than men. They didn't even seem to feel when their flesh was pierced or cut. Not until something vital was reached."


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

"It seemed we would have a rather dull but crowded ride at first," Zhent says. "But my guardian, she's a keener eye than I do. She nudged me to stay alert, and a good thing she did, as a large group of pilgrims near the front of the car suddenly attacked a pair of citizens.

"It was chaos, really, as those poor souls tried to defend themselves and the crazed throng started to spread, killing everyone they could reach. If not for the souls between us and the skills of some of the others near the back, I suspect I would have met just as grisly a fate as those others. As it was, I tried to give us an escape route by breaking the window, but by the time I'd managed to do so--" Zhent glances down at himself to indicate his unimpressive frame "--the madmen had been killed, God-Emperor be praised."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2011)

*"I knew right off that something was off in the train, but didn't quite place it until the pilgrims approached the noble and his bodyguard.  Myself and the warrior-woman who was sitting nearby - Kestrel I believe, one of the other survivors - both noted it, and readied ourselves should something happen, but we weren't ready for the... ferocity of the fight.  The pilgrims swarmed the noble, and some of them came after us."*

Bruce goes into a brief, and perhaps a little-too-gruesome blow-by-blow of the encounter, though leaves out most of the 'phenomenon'.

*"When it was done, the small group of us you unloaded were the only ones moving.  We spoke briefly, and the arbitor Kincaid told us to stand down and wait for your questioning."*


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 24, 2011)

After a few general questions the officer seems content with your story. Your personal belongings are returned to you, and you are free to go, with clear instructions to stay on-planet until further notice.

You make your way to the exit and see the rest of the survivors sitting in a small bar near the arbites-station. The first drinks have been ordered, and they are making a choice amongst the various dishes, mostly containing fried stuff with a few lonely vegetables.

[sblock=OOC]
- Kincaid has a small studio at the precinct. She still has the package
- Kestrell and Zhent both have a small studio at the administratorum-block. Brutis can be given a closet-sized room near Kestrell's
- Rat and McLane have no place to stay.


Everyone has his weapons.
There's a few legal and quite a few illegal places to obtain weapons and armor.
There's quite a few places to find lodging, cheap and expensive.
Brutis has been given in the care of Kestrell. She has a fairly high security clearance as a member of the administartorum, and the story is that he's been assigned as her bodyguard.

Possible starting points that I can think of
- The package
- The departing station of the cultists and the inquisitors.
- Backtracking the inquisitioners.

Like I said, it's been 20 days since the last post, I'm gonna move the story forwards, and those that don't respond will be ghosted untill the next fight . I'll start rerecruitment in a week.

Don't wait for the rest to post if you want to drive the story onwards.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent tenses as they enter the bar, but then he always finds himself tensing in crowds. The whispers, at least, seem to be uncharacteristically quiet. He hopes that means they're distracted by something or someone else near the warp; he fears it just means they're waiting with anticipation for something particularly nasty headed his way. 

"So, we need a safe place to gather, to see what trouble was in that package," he whispers to Kestrel. "The arbitrator should have the most secure location, yes?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

"The package strikes me as a distraction" Kestrel grumbles. "Every moment we delay the investigation, trails grow colder and conspirators have more time to prepare. Is there a reason this package has to be resolved first?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*



Shayuri said:


> "The package strikes me as a distraction" Kestrel grumbles. "Every moment we delay the investigation, trails grow colder and conspirators have more time to prepare. Is there a reason this package has to be resolved first?"




Zhent shrugs. "I figured we have the package now. Open it and figure out if we can dump it and be done with it, and it's one less thing we have to worry about as we tackle the more complicated task. 

"Leave it unknown, and we risk running into whatever trouble it has when we least need it. But, you're better at this sort of thing than I am, so I'm content to follow your lead."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 29, 2011)

McClane sits at the table drinking and eating as he sees other heading his way.

He nods a greeting to Kestrel and squints briefly at the pskyer, pushing away his feelings of unease at the man's presence. 

*"Evening.  Care to join us for a 'thank the emperor we made it' drink?"*


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent chuckles softly. "You definitely don't want to see me drunk, but I could probably do with it at least one drink after the day we've had," he concurs.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2011)

Kestrel sits down, glancing around the room surreptitiously. "I'll just have water for now. I'm still on duty. We do need to work out a better location to meet though."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2011)

*"Looking for somewhere Private to get to know one another a bit better, eh?"* McClane sends an over-the-top wink at her and laughs, finishing his drink and grabbing some food.  *"You're right though.  Sometimes the best place to hide is out in the open, but not when you're under scrutiny, and I'm guessing we are.  Any suggestions, cuz I don't even got a bunk for the night yet."*


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*



Jemal said:


> *"Looking for somewhere Private to get to know one another a bit better, eh?"* McClane sends an over-the-top wink at her and laughs, finishing his drink and grabbing some food.  *"You're right though.  Sometimes the best place to hide is out in the open, but not when you're under scrutiny, and I'm guessing we are.  Any suggestions, cuz I don't even got a bunk for the night yet."*




"I mentioned to Kestrel that the arbitrator was likely to have the most secure position given her standing," Zhent says. He pulls his hood up at the thought of scrutiny in he crowded room, and ignores the whispers as they chitter laughter in his mind. "But yes, quiter would make me happier, indeed."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 2, 2011)

OOC : Zenorra has the typical build of a hive city. The upper class buildings rise above the rest, and the deeper you go the less law-enforcement you have and the more dangerous it gets. The underhive is the worst place, inhabited by the desperate, the mutants and things that go bump in the night.

You are soon joined by Brutis, Kestrell and Rat. Rat is clearly uncomfortable in this part of town, and is quick to point out that he can arrange for a quiet meeting space away from prying eyes. He also knows a few people who know some people who can get weapons, ammo and armor, should it be needed. He casts some uncomfortable looks at Kincaid, but she doesn’t seem to mind, weapon smuggling being a local crime not under her jurisdiction.

OOC : make an awareness (sight) check.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2011)

(OOC - Kestrel was there before.  I even had her say stuff. )


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2011)

((placeholder for rolls))


----------



## Jemal (Oct 4, 2011)

McClane glances around, feeling uneasy.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2011)

This definitely isn't the best place to hold a meeting, nor to discuss anything sensitive. 

There's someone taking an unhealthy interest in your group. He's sitting outside the bar and is surreptitiously watching the entrance/exit. He's dressed as a scribe of high rank, a sight not uncommon in this area close to the main administratorium building.

[sblock=Kestrell]
The guy watching you is very good. For a cop... He doesn't seem to notice he has been spotted. Nondescript clothing, nondescript face, and the hard look of a cold s.o.a.b. Your money is on a local spook. The governor has his own men, and you'd have been surprised if they weren't on the case. You don't think he has noticed the other guy watching you. He's sitting inside at a table not too close to you, chatting up a girl. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent frowns.

"All right, let's see what kind of privacy you can get us, Rat. I've been stared at enough today."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 6, 2011)

*"Yeah, I'm not liking the looks being tossed our way.  Let's get movin."*

McClane pops another biscuit into his mouth then stands up, avoiding looking at the 'scribe'.  *"Lead the way?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2011)

"No," Kestrel said softly. "Give us an address, and try not to move your lips. We'll all split up, go different routes, and rendezvous at the address in half an hour. There's more than one pair of eyes on us."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 12, 2011)

“Yeah, better to split up” agrees Kincaid. “they wouldn’t follow me through the arbites precinct.”
She laughs. “Well, not for long at least. So, ratboy, where’s one of your hideyholes.”

Looking a bit offended at the blue-haired arbitrator, Rat thinks for a bit, then answers “Riley’s. Not too far down dat id gets dangerous, not to far up either.” He gives you all a more detailed adress, describing a night-club/bar/hotel ‘bout thirty levels down, right next to the spaceport. “Riley owes me some. Tell him I sent you, he’ll set a room apart.”

“I’ll keep an eye out for what our lab-boys find. You lot see what you can find out ‘bout the box. You can reach me at the fortress.” Kincaid passes the package under table to McClane, clearly not trusting Rat.

You each leave the restaurant and make your way to Riley’s.


The spaceport looks like a pock-mark in the surface of the hive. Rileys lays at the rim, thirty levels down from the surface, and about twenty above the spaceport floor. It’s a rundown former habblock, the basement levels being taken over by a nightclub, the level above that is a bar/restaurant, and above that are a fair number of rooms and appartements, rentable by the hour, day or week, wit or without company of negotiable virtue.
The bouncers look you over as you walk in, but do not ask you to hand in your weapons. The pounding of the deep bass tones from the basement occasionally gets overwhelmed by the roar of a departing freighter that for a moment looks like it’s gonna crash through the roof of the building. By the looks of the debris in the street it wouldn’t be the first time.
You make your way through the beginnings of another night out, shouldering and elbowing the wannabe gangers and joygirls aside on your way to the counter.
A short discussion with the bartender later finds you in a rundown appartment.

OOC : first to post is the first to arrive.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 19, 2011)

McClane lights up when he and Rat enter. *"Well looks like ain't nobody else here yet.  I'm gonna catch some Shuteye while I can."*  He then proceeds to have a power-nap while waiting for the others.


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

The nightclub left Zhent on edge. The bass beat and the proximate crowd set the voices off, chattering, laughing, threatening ... he felt like he was having to negotiate two sets of crowds: one pushing in, the other pushing out. He did his best to close himself off and let Kestrel do the talking. 

He nearly collapsed in relief when they made it upstairs, away from the mess, where he could put his energies to more focused effect in quieting down the talkers in his head. They were especially rowdy after all the stimulation, but the young man managed to make a relatively quiet space in his head by the time they got to the door. Finally having done that, he reached out with his under-control senses, trying to make sure their meeting place was free of the kind of otherworldly surveillance he was uniquely equipped to recognize, though he found his nerves still raw, the warp around him feeling muddy and indistinct.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2011)

Kestrel enters just ahead of Zhent and glances around the apartment quickly before ushering him in. His distress was evident in the creases of his face, and she hoped getting him shut off away from the crowd would help. Being in the thick of things seemed like it set him off sometimes.

McClane was there, with Rat, but she didn't see anyone else.

"I hope we don't have to spend too much time on this package," she said. "We delay our main task at our own peril."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 20, 2011)

Zhent fails to notice anything stranger then usual. When he enters Rat puts the package on the table.The package is 10"x5"x3", wrapped in cloth and neatly tied. It's fairly heavy for its size, and hard to the touch. There are no markings on the cloth. Inside is an unremarkable box with a complex lock.After Zhent checks it again he nods, noticing nothing out of the ordinary.  With a little poking with some complicated tools and a little swearing Rat manages to open the lock. Inside is a large red crystal. There appear to be little swirling lights  inside the crystal. The insides of the box are covered in a greyish metal. Upon them are strange markings, symbols and runes, and what appears to be very fine writing.

[sblock=OOC] Everybody roll a Challenging (+0) WP roll. Just checked your charsheets. The only one with a knowledge skill is rat and it's common lore(imperium), so  I'll roll . KAZAAAM.
Zhent can roll an easy (+30) psyniscience. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

The swirling lights instantly perk up whsipers in his mind, and though he usually avoids their advice, he can't help agreeing there's likely something preternatural at work. He opens his senses to the crystal, trying to gain further insight from his own unique abilities. 









*OOC:*


Looks like 2 levels of success?


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 21, 2011)

[sblock=Zhent] There is a presence within the crystal. Its thought patterns leap out at you, trying to claw their way into your brain.
The box itself works as some kind of psychic dampener.
Opposed WP check please.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 21, 2011)

*OOC: WP Roll.. HOOHO, 7 degrees of FAIL!  I do believe that qualifies as Epic Fail.*


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

"It's alive! Don't let it in! Close the box!" Zhent cries out, stumbling backward frantically, even though he knows the grasp of this kind of creature isn't as easy to dodge as a blade or a bullet. Already he can feel it clawing in, and the scarred, this psyker gasps.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2011)

Kestrel reaches out to try to close the box...OR DOES SHE?!

(Well still a fail, but by less than 30!)


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 23, 2011)

Both Kestrell and McLane recoil at the sight of the diagrams and esoteric symbols surrounding the ‘alive’ jewel.
Zhent stiffens up, blood poring from his nose. He speaks in a melodious voice tinted with rage and desperation, then collapses like a puppet who’s strings are cut when Rat slams the lid shut. Slowly Zhent manages to get upright again, looking like his old self again, but he feels like he’s aged 20 years in a few seconds and he’s got a splitting headache.

[sblock=OOC] zhent roll a WP check. -10 to all actions for the next hour.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2011)

McClane recoils in horror.  He's been in firefights, seen men disemboweled, and traveled the Catachan jungles, but the pure terror he feels now sends him reeling like a child. *"WHAT THE HELL WHAT IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR WAS THAT?! KEEP THAT CURSED THING AWAY!"*

[sblock=ooc]
Also something I should note, I haven't been able to view/download word documents from the web for a while now, they just show up as gibberish, so whatever he said McClane was too panicked to hear, somebody'll have to fill him in.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 23, 2011)

[sblock=McClane]Dang, still too high. you gain 1d5 insanity points[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2011)

(OOC - Jemal, lets just say that the Dark Things From Beyond apparently speak Dutch, and we'll leave it at that. )


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] lol it's flemish but close enough. Like I said, I don't mind OOC knowledge as long as it stays there, I think it adds to the game for the players, but let's take this in the OOC thread  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*



DrZombie said:


> [sblock=OOC] zhent roll a WP check. -10 to all actions for the next hour.[/sblock]




Zhent wipes the blood from his face and rises, slowly. "I don't think I want to know what friends gave you that thing, Rat," he mutters.









*OOC:*


I think I'm right about how penalties apply: the target number lowers rather than the roll, right? So instead of a 50, Zhent had to get a 40. Which he failed, by 2 levels, I believe.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2011)

Even in the terror that gripped her, Kestrel's body reacted to Zhent's strange words. In an eyeblink she had drawn her 'mercy blade' and blurred across the room behind Zhent.

He felt the tiniest kiss of metal at the back of his skull and Kestrel said in a rough voice, "Are you clear?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Knowing exactly what's at stake with Kestrel's mercy, Zhent quickly responds: "The box blocks its power, I'm me again," he assures her, shoving the chittering, mocking voices in the back of his head aside.









*OOC:*


Actually, since I don't know what the 2nd WP was for, he might not be, but it seemed likely that Zhent would need to be quick to assure Kestrel of his sound mind to avoid pointy bloody brain death, so however clear he really is, if he can manage the words, he's always going to say 'yup, ma'am, sound as a bell'


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 25, 2011)

Rat holds the box with the lid tightly closed. He has the look of a man holding a pissed-off ratllesnake and no place to let it go. You all feel the adrenaline ebbing away very slowly. You had been warned all your life about the horrid powers of the Xenos, but to see the power of such an unholy artifact grip the very mind of one of your fellow humans, the very one who should be best protected against such an attack was hideous beyond sanity. Only now do you realize what your pledge to the inquisition means.
Rat very carefully puts down the package and takes a quick step backwards. "Saint Drusus' hairy scrotum, praised be the Emperor for our protection... What the hell are we going to do now?"

[sblock=OOC] Zhent:The first was an opposed WP against the artifact, the second a fear check, which you failed but not enough to get insanity points.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*



DrZombie said:


> Rat very carefully puts down the package and takes a quick step backwards. "Saint Drusus' hairy scrotum, praised be the Emperor for our protection... What the hell are we going to do now?"




"We're going to get rid of that thing, by whatever means necessary," Zhent says in a voice ragged at the edges from both fear and anger at the violation. He shifts his head slightly to catch Kestrel in his peripheral vision.

"I gather we all agree that's become an immediate priority? Whatever our longer mission, this thing floating around brings nothing but blood and pain."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2011)

Kestrel's training on the matter had been succinct. If you deem him compromised, end him. She'd also been advised that if the matter was not clear with just a moment's thought, ending him was the best course. Psykers were never considered stable under the best of conditions, and the consequences of one falling to Chaos far outweighed the inconvenience of losing one's service if killed falsely.

She pulled the knife back, letting it slip back into the sheathe along her arm. His fear convinced her. An alien from the warp might not want to die, but neither would it view someone like her a threat. Zhent's fear had been her constant companion on this trip...sometimes distant and vague, sometimes as sharp and as solid as the mercy blade itself...but never wholly absent. 

This was still him.

"First, I think we should seal the box, so it can't be accidentally opened," she says. "Then...I want to see if it connects to the heretics on the train. In origin, or destination. We need to find out what we can. Rat, lets start with you. Tell us how you got this, and why, and what you were to do with it. Leave nothing out, even if you've told us before. Hearing the whole story will keep everything in context."


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 26, 2011)

Rat looks around nervously, licking his lips and then starts haltingly. “Im just da package-boy. Da Boss-man wanted me to take this package to Zylthar, here at de ‘port. He ‘ranged fer Bruce dere to watch my back, ‘cuz dere’s been a few members dat’s been killed dead by the twists getting all uppity lately. Zhyltar is da local fixer-man at de ‘port, he’s doing some buisiness dat de ‘trators don’t wanna see done, if you get my drift. I dunno how da boss-man got sumtin’ like dat. I thought it waz gonna be sum drugs or sumthin’ ”
He sighs. “Dis was gonna be da thing dat was gonna get me made a full member of da gang.”

[sblock=OOC]
twist : slang for mutants. ‘trators is short for arbitrators. Further questioning shows that Rat’s gang works from a bar called ‘the weighted dice’ in a rough part of an already rough town, Besides knowing who to bring it to and where he got it from he knows very little about the package. Zylthar appears to be a none-too-honest merchant at the spaceport. He has a local gang and a few corrupt sec-guards protecting him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2011)

*"If I didn't think it might set whatever in the Emperors armpit that was loose, I'd say we blow the Rutting thing to the void!"*  McClane is obviously still shaken, and doesn't even notice that he's got his 'knife' in hand, back to the wall glaring at the box. 
*"I say we find this Zythel..whatever, and beat'im till he tells us what the hell they're doin' with this goram thing!"*

[sblock=ooc]
So apparently his encounter has introduced McClane to Firefly slang.. wonder if it'll stick? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2011)

"We're going to have to go after the 'boss-man' eventually too," Kestrel muses. "His source for this may well be a lead on our real mission. But that'll have to wait until we're better prepared. For now, we have three tasks in front of us. We need to confront Zylthar about the box. We need to secure the box. And we need to check out the temple that those 'pilgrims' came from."

"Frankly, I think splitting up is a bad idea under the circumstances. We should stick together, secure the box somehow, then go to Zylthar at the time he will be expecting its delivery. Rat, when is that? Do we have time to case the temple beforehand?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

"The box is well-shielded," Zhent offers. "So long as we can keep the bloody thing shut, I think we should be fine on that score. And I don't think any of us, at least, are likely to open it any time soon. So, I think we can focus on the other two goals."


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 2, 2011)

“Da Boss and Zylthar knows when der trains is in da station.” the ganger mumbles in his gutter-speak Low-Gothic. “If we’s not going to dem dey’s be cumming to us sooner den later.” He hesitates, then continues. “Deyz be hearing ‘bout dat train being stopped by dem arbites in full force. Dem ‘trators ‘ll be calmpin’ dow real ‘ard ‘bout dem cultist though. So dey’ll know dat der was sumptin’ big, but don’t know wut. Dey’z gonna be mighty suspicious I recon. Mebbe they’ll look fer us, mebbe dey gonna pull back an’ lay low fer a wile.” He shrughs. “Dunno, meybe dey’ll even ‘spect us to lay low fer a few dayz as well?”. He looks uncertain “I dunno, your call, Lady. ‘s could go either way.”

[sblock=OOC]  the PC's choose, not the NPC's  I don't mind where you go. The clock is indeed ticking, and there's more directions to go than you have time for, and you don't know the consequences because you don't know what the hell is going on. Welcome to Dark Heresy. we'll take this to the OOC list [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 2, 2011)

Trixie appears bleary-eyed at her office in the fortress of the Adeptus Arbites. The guards are alert and humorless as always. The office is in a row of identical offices in a lightless corridor deep within the watch-fortress.To get there you pass security stations where servo-skulls float around in the air, their red eyes and chemsniffers scanning the surroundings and the personnel while humpbacked gun-servitors prowl the area with them, covering the subject of the skulls' attention. Hymns to the emperor resound softly in the background, carried from the central cathedral.

You get to your office, and on the center of your already overfull desk you find a printed message and a few datastacks.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2011)

Kestrel stared at the box as she thought. There were no immediately obvious solutions. All they could do was exercise some self-determination and hope it didn't get them killed.

"Our first priority is our assignment," she decides. "I don't want to stand before an Inquisitor and explain why we elevated this over our orders. To that end, we will deliver the box as Rat's boss has promised. That way it won't be a direct threat to us anymore, and we'll be free to conduct our investigation with no further delays. We'll include the box and the hands it passed through, in our report to the Inquisitor so that he has the option of investigating further, if he chooses to."

She looked around at the others. "If this decision is questioned, I will take responsibility. Agreed?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent stared at the box a few moments, and shuddered as he recalled the feeling of himself emptied out to make room for ... that. 

"If the people who want this thing know how to contain it, it's probably safer in their hands than ours. And in either case, it becomes their death warrant. I'm for delivering the thing and moving on, too. 

"But the two of us will have to keep our distance," he says to Kestrel. "I can't imagine whoever these people are being keen on their low key delivery pair suddenly taking on new friends. We should probably find somewhere relatively nearby to wait for after the delivery."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 3, 2011)

McClane cocked his head in a strange sort of sideways nod at her plan. *"Fair 'nuff, I say Rat'n I take it down there in the mornin, tell'em we wuz layin low fer the night after that massacre."* 
Sheathing his knife as he finally regains some of his composure, his heart still beating loudly in his own ears, he turns to take in the group *"Well now's we got some time, how 'bout we git to know each other so's we can work to our strengths?  Y'seen most'a mine back on the train.  Mighty handy in a fight, or if yer lost in or trekkin' through bush, but ain't too good at investigatin' or other city... uh.. stuff."*


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 7, 2011)

'Zylthar's Merchant Emporium' is a grand name for what appears to be a rundown shop/warehouse that has seen better millenia. It's located off the side of the red-light district near the spaceport, about four clicks away from your hideout. Numerous gambling dens and brothels line the street leading, a small alleyway with a few even more disreputable establishments lead up to the entrance of the warehouse. The main street never seems to go quiet, with dockworkers and crewmen jostling for place. The alleyways, on the other hand, are a lot quieter 'cept for the occasional calls of one ofthe 'social workers' showing of her assets.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2011)

Zhent remains vague when asked about his particular skills.

"I grew up on an orbital, but the Empire found better use for me. I'm hear on a bit of a ... political mission, with Kestrel here to keep me in one piece. Though I don't suspect she realized how much of a job that would turn out to be."

...


As Mcclane and Rat head into the Emporium, Zhent sticks close to Kestrel as the pair try to stay close enough without putting themselves on anyone's radar. 

"Normally, I'd try to make some kind of sweep, or even try to invoke my masking abilities, but with that ... thing still in the area, I'd rather avoid opening myself to the warp any more than I absolutely have to," he whispers to her.


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 8, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Trixie appears bleary-eyed at her office in the fortress of the Adeptus Arbites. To get there you pass security stations where servo-skulls float around in the air, their red eyes and chemsniffers scanning the surroundings and the personnel while humpbacked gun-servitors prowl the area with them, covering the subject of the skulls' attention.
> 
> You get to your office, and on the center of your already overfull desk you find a printed message and a few datastacks.




Trix sighs as she passes the chemsniffers. Spoilsports.
Before entering her office she takes a quick peek around the corner and sighs again. As expected, the prayers still haven't encouraged the caf dispenser to work. Another morning without caf. What else could go wrong?
On the middle of the desk is a printed message. Serious. Suddenly, at the end, she perks up.
"Cool, cool, cool, it's Kel!"
She zips through the datasheets, occasionally murmuring sounds like "Oooh", "Ouch", and "Way cool!", finishing with "Ooooh, that had to hurt!"
As she stands up, she is totally transformed from the bleary-eyed creature that had originally entered the room. She bounces over to the terminal on the other side, and fires off a request form. She sits on the table, with a mischievous grin on her face.
"I wonder if they'll approve it? I mean, I sent it to the new clerk, and I have the right clearances, but will they be overawed enough not to check?"
The grin gets wider.
She runs a quick search on the terminal, and waits until a result pops up.
"Hah! Gotcha Kel, you thought you could avoid me? Nah, no chance."
She pulls off the robes, and puts on a corset which she laces up tight, then puts the robes back on.
"Okay, down to Requisitions, then it's Kel Kel time! Bet she'll be surprised!"

She bounces off down the hallway, trying, as usual, to get the guards to crack a smile. As usual, she fails, but she doesn't really care. One of these days...


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 9, 2011)

Trix makes her way through the fortress. After a while the typical smell of scented machine-oil and incense to appease the various machine spirits grow stronger. Several squads of freshly-equipped troopers march by and finally she reaches requisitioning.
A fresh-faced clerk whose smile hasn’t dried up yet is shifting through paperwork, directing several servitors and serfs in the bustling hangar. A few mechanicus adepts are performing the rites of appeasement on a shot-up rhino troop carrier.


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 9, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> A fresh-faced clerk whose smile hasn’t dried up yet is shifting through paperwork, directing several servitors and serfs in the bustling hangar.




Trix dodges through the bustle to the clerk who is nominally in charge. So young, so innocent. Still smiling, still happy. She presents herself, and the required documentation to prove that she is, indeed, the correct person.
She smiles as the clerk sends a servitor off to pick up the requisition.
"Love that smile, by the way. I figure, you find something you like doing, something you're good at, that smile will never fade. Seems like you're good at what you do, and you seem to enjoy it. Same with me. I found something I do well and I like doing, and it makes it all so much better, know what I mean?"
She leans closer and whispers.
"Just remember to be stern and efficient when your bosses are around or when they're asking questions. Like 'All appropriate documentation was present and verified.' That way you're perfectly by-the-book. They like that."
She leans back again, and passes time as she waits for her requisition.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2011)

Kestrel shrugs at McClane's suggestion. She was opposed to exchanging information...there just wasn't much she was cleared to share.

"My assignment here is to safeguard Zhent physically and spiritually, and to act as necessary to see that his mission succeeds," she says noncomittally, and without clarifying how someone like her might safeguard someone's spirit. "Those orders stand while I obey the field commands of an Inquisitor."

After a moment of consideration she grudgingly added, "I'm skilled with a variety of weapons, stealth and intrusion techniques."

-----------

Zhent's confession earns him a nod from his bodyguard/assassin. Her eyes don't stray from the door of the Merchant Emporium though. She knew little to nothing of the Warp and those who harnessed it, and even that felt like too much some times. She trusted Zhent knew how to keep himself safe and didn't need any details. She also trusted that if he failed, it would be clear by the signs she'd been taught, and she would strike the deathblow. For the good of Man. For the good of Zhent.

For now, Kestrel's focus was on the shop.

"I don't trust this set up. Once they get their package, they'll kill Rat and whoever he's with. Safest course of action, considering what he carried. They're going to need help."

She took a moment to look the storefront over for cameras or other sensors that might keep watch outside.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2011)

Outside the warehouse:
There are a few hiding places from where the entrance to the warehouse could be observed unnoticed, and there are quite a lot of places from where the entrance are watched openly. Any of the prostitutes or pimps lounging about could be in the pay of Zylthar, and most probably will be. Kestrell notices a two armed bruisers, who act as some sort of guard. They wear their shotguns semi-openly. There appears to be no other security.  The back of the warehouse is more deserted. Two more gangers hang around, one of them smoking a Lho-stick and bitching about standing in the cold.

At the requisitioning office.
The clerk is unsure how to react at the babbling colorful figure in front of him. A shade of crimson appears at the neck and slowly begins it’s conquest of the facial regions.

“Euhm, well, ah. Here’s what you ordered, miss.”

He nervously takes two packages stamped with the cogwheel-skull of the techno-priest and carefully puts them on the counter. One of them is marked with the rune marking explosive danger.

“Sign here please.” he remarks, then quickly and quietly ads: “Do you happen to have some time off for a drink tomorrow evening?”

[sblock=ooc] whenever you lot want to do something that you think you might have to roll for just add a dice roll. I'll need some sort of plan at the alley to move this on a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 16, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> At the requisitioning office.
> The clerk is unsure how to react at the babbling colorful figure in front of him. A shade of crimson appears at the neck and slowly begins it’s conquest of the facial regions.
> 
> “Euhm, well, ah. Here’s what you ordered, miss.”
> ...




Trix smiles at him. She replies, also quietly: "What's your name?"
She opens the packages, explosive marked one first, and checks the contents as she listens to the clerk.
After he replies, she tells him, still quietly: "I'd love to. Not sure about the timing though - I might be a bit busy in the near future. Might even be a bit dead. But it sounds like fun."
She then opens the second package, and checks its contents, then signs to show her receipt of the goods. Very goods. Very very goods.
She tells him, as she signs: "I'm up for it. Not so much of the drinking though, more the company." She grins at him.

"Now, we've been talking for minute, they'll be wondering why. Not supposed to indulge in small-talk, y'know. So, time to talk for the listeners..."

She leans back a bit as she carefully puts the packages in her backpack. 
She says in a normal voice (for the benefit of any listeners) "You've got my name right there on the forms - get in touch through my office in relation to..." she thinks for a second "...a field performance evaluation of the hardware. When I have enough field data, I'll contact you back and we can discuss it. I commend your dedication to your duties!"
Quietly again: "There. That'll make my boss happy, make your boss happy, and we get to be happy too! See you sometime soon, I hope!" 
She grins mischievously, and walks toward the exit, thinking briefly about skipping, then dropping the idea until she's had time to accurately assess the sensitivity of the devices she now carries.
She starts talking to herself. 
"I'm coming, Kel. This is gonna be fun. An' I got some new toys! Yay! They let me have what I ordered, they didn't downsize it! Hmmm, maybe I won't have to convince the chem-plant supervisor to let me have some spare barrels of stuff after all, if they actually let me requisition what I need, well, want. And I get a chance to meet the clerk guy again. What was his name? Ah, that's right. Gotta remember that. Seems nice. Have a drink with the guy... wonder if he'd enjoy Drago's?..."
She disappears around the corner, on her way to meet Kel.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2011)

Trixie leaves a very happy clerk named Roger behind and makes her way to the main station, carrying five kilograms of heavy explosives and four remote detonators.

Humming hapilly to herself she enters the operational section, a bustle of Arbites, scribes, servants, servitors and the occasional blindfolded and handcuffed subject. Behind a desk even more chaotic and heaped with a backlog of paperwork then hers, a familiar figure with blue-streaked hair sits cursing at the world in general and at a particular bothersome piece of bureaucratic vomit especially created to make her life miserable in particular.
She looks up with an exasperated sigh and brightens up at the view of a mentally unstable scribe carrying enough explosives to demolish a fair part of a big building.
"Hello Trixie. You coming here to help a hand with this investigation?" She eyes the packages suspiciously and grins "or are you here to help solve this Emperor-forsaken burocratic nonsense for once and for all?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]







DrZombie said:


> whenever you lot want to do something that you think you might have to roll for just add a dice roll. I'll need some sort of plan at the alley to move this on a bit.




I think the plan was for Kestrel and Zhent to wait a predetermined amount of time for McClane and Rat to deliver and exit. Should we assume that time's passed?[/sblock]


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 16, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Behind a desk even more chaotic and heaped with a backlog of paperwork then hers, a familiar figure with blue-streaked hair sits cursing at the world in general and at a particular bothersome piece of bureaucratic vomit especially created to make her life miserable in particular.
> She looks up with an exasperated sigh and brightens up at the view of a mentally unstable scribe carrying enough explosives to demolish a fair part of a big building.
> "Hello Trixie. You coming here to help a hand with this investigation?" She eyes the packages suspiciously and grins "or are you here to help solve this Emperor-forsaken burocratic nonsense for once and for all?"




Trix grins in response. "And who says I don't brighten up people's days with my mere presence, hmmm? Sadly, gotta say it's the first option. From what I saw on the datasheets I was given, you have a problem, and it's something I *may* be able to help with. Probably not something that should be discussed in earshot of civvies though. Unless you have a pressing need to complete all of this..." she waves a hand at the overloaded desk "...paperwork?"

Kelly shakes her head violently.

Trix smiles in response.
"So, can we adjourn to somewhere that might be able to wet my palate a little? Talking is pretty thirsty work, y'know? Still, if you'd prefer to work through this first, I have no objections. I'll just sit here and fiddle. No rush."
She looks into her backpack at the packages, then grins mischievously at Kel.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2011)

“Pfft. This nonsense can wait another decade.” Kincaid gets up from behind her desk and motions towards what you thought was one of the arrested hoodlums. A huge, scarred man with cold eyes follows meekly behind the two of you as you make your way to Kincaids appartment.
He’s got a barcode tattood acrosshis forehead with the words ‘penal legion’ underneath. A sturdy collar around his neck has a nice, shiny green blinking light, and he’s covered in badly-drawn  prison tattoos.
“Trix, meet Brutis. Long story.”
A few minutes later the three find themselves in Kincaids cramped studio. Some rummaging in a cupboard discovers a half-empty bottle of Amasec and three glasses that once were clean. Brutis seems at first surprised to be given a glass, then spend the next half hour gently savouring the first alcohol he’s had in ages.

Kelly tells the story about what happened on the train. No mention is made of the inquisition though.
… and that is how I ended up with him. I managed to lose some paperwork, and now he’s detached to me.”
She gets more serious now.
“The other survivors and I, we kinda made a deal” she leans close and whispers.
“Something is not right, Trix. 30 pilgrims on a train from the resting place of the Saint and they turn out to be cultists? No way someone high up from the ecclesiarchy isn’t involved. And you know how close they are to the governor. There’ll be pressure on the Old Man to not investigate this. Cultists discovered on train, Adeptus Arbites deal with ‘em, medal for evryone and that’s it. Not this time, Trix. I need a really big favor.
Can you help me get to the bottom of this? I’ll even lend you Brutis here as a bodyguard.”


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 16, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Kelly tells the story about what happened on the train.
> … and that is how I ended up with him. I managed to lose some paperwork, and now he’s detached to me.”
> She gets more serious now.
> “The other survivors and I, we kinda made a deal” she leans close and whispers.
> ...




Trix nods, no smiles, all focus now.
"Cultists. That's why they called me in on this one. You're right, there's no way that 30 pilgrims on a train all turn out to be cultists without someone high up being involved. Senior member. Hmmm."
She starts to work through some of the data in her head.
"The only members of the ecclesiarchy high enough to be involved are definitely high enough to cause some serious damage. And you're right, they will almost certainly try to derail the investigation by means of the governor. But they will do it by deception, most likely, since that's how they managed to get their people in place. And they'll try to pin any blame on other people, such as you and I, and the other survivors. And that's probably the other reason they called me in on this, and not someone more senior."
[CLICK]
She grins.
"I'm expendable, you see."
[CLICK]
Her grin fades as she switches back to being hyperfocused.  "Okay. I'll see if I can find some kind of pattern in the data, but I can do that on the move, as long as I get some time now and again to recheck the data. There's a pattern here, but someone has tried to hide it. Unless the only common reference is the fact that all came from the resting place of the Saint. Perhaps they collected them there to pull this off, or perhaps recruited them there. Need to get data on arrival dates, sponsors, links via who they associated with or places they visited."
She looks up.
"You said they all seemed psychotic. Could they have been drugged with something that made them susceptible to suggestion? Like some of the drugs you use in questioning that you can use to convince people to tell everything they know if you ask the right questions. Do that often enough, you could fill their heads with all sorts of crap, and then, before they get sent on the mission, they get another batch but maybe mixed with something that induces something like a berserker rage. That way they wouldn't attack each other, but go for 'unbelievers', so to speak."
[CLICK]
She grins.
"I'm so glad they assigned me to this one, Kel. This is going to be so much fun! I might even get a chance to use some toys on this one. Actually, if they pull the same kind of trick again, something like this would be useful."
She opens up the backpack, pulls out a small sealed package of something that looks like modeling clay. 
"Ah, standard miniblock. Good."
She breaks it into three pieces, and rolls them into balls, then starts juggling them. Naturally she drops one. It lands on the couch, and bounces to a stop.
"I never could do that right." She looks at their faces. "It's totally insensitive. Won't blow even if you put a slug into it. Or even a dozen. On the other hand, use a detonator or hit it with an HE slug and it's BLAMMO! Anything in about..." She tosses one in her hand. "Hmmm, about 33gms, so that'd make it... ooh, maybe 15 feet, well, they're gonna be really unhappy. Within about 5 feet, you need a mop."
[CLICK]
She looks at Kelly with a strange expression.
"Throw one or two of these hard enough to hit the wall behind the cultists at around head height. With a contact detonator buried in it. Makes a mess. Just make sure you don't hit anything between you and them."
[CLICK]
She grins, and looks at Brutis.
"If you're a good shot, maybe we need to get you some HE slugs as a backup, if the contact dets I get don't work. Just think of the fun you could have!"
[CLICK]
With no expression on her face, she looks back at Kelly.
"Can he be trusted with HE slugs for his gun? Can you get us a supply? And while we're at it, I need to meet the other survivors. Seems a mite suspicious that none of you died when everyone else did. I need to eyeball them for myself, make sure none of them are hidden cultists trying to use this to get themselves into a position of trust."
She hands her drink to Brutis.
"All yours. I never drink when I'm working. Just enough to get the taste, and make it look good. Normally I dispose of the drink while everyone is distracted, but it would be a waste of a good drink to dump it. Better give it to someone who enjoys it, and from the way you're been nursemaiding that one, I'd say you would appreciate this one too.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 18, 2011)

Kelly sits back, overwhelmed as usual by the verbal storm called Trix.
“Trix, the other survivors are clean. I’m pretty damned sure about it, trust me.”

She thinks, then continues.

“They are at a hideyhole in the lower parts of the hive. You’ll definitely need Brutis if you’re going down there, but we’ll need to disguise him a bit. And yourself.
Be careful with the group. They’re all tough as nails, and they won’t trust you. I’ll see if I can get a message out to them before you get there.”


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2011)

McClane taps his foot against the ground as he and Rat stand waiting in the emporium *"So what's the deal here, Rat?"*

[sblock=ooc]
Neither I nor McClane have a clue what's going on, all the information McClane was given at the start was "bring rat to the spaceport for thirty thrones".  Then just now I was told it's actually an emporium nearby, now we're apparently there, but I don't know if there's a password, a secret entrance, a contact, if we're supposed to wait/ask for zyltar, etc.  I assume rat knows at least some of that since it was his job, but there's nothing I can think of to 'do' short of walking in and loudly announcing we have a creepy illegal box-full of evil to deliver, so it's Rat's show.
[/sblock]


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 18, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Kelly sits back, overwhelmed as usual by the verbal storm called Trix.
> “Trix, the other survivors are clean. I’m pretty damned sure about it, trust me.”
> 
> She thinks, then continues.
> ...




"If you say they're trustworthy, I'll believe you."
Trix stops, suddenly processing the end of Kel's statement. She looks at her blankly.
"Disguise?"
She turns and looks at Brutis, with a drink in his hand. All of him. Big, intimidating, obvious penal legionnaire. With his collar, and its blinking light. She turns back to Kel.
"Disguise? Like, well, how?"


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 22, 2011)

Brutis adjust his cape. Again. He tries to ignore the occasional giggle from Trix as best as he can, focusing on the surroundings. The big red cloak marked with symbols of the Emperor and lurid images of burning heretics, however obvious it is, does seem to do the trick. All the citizens surrounding him avert their eyes and move aside for the huge penal legionnaire. Well, Redemptionist Firebrand,to be more precise. The fanatic orders penchant for never-ending sermons at the top of their voice to anyone or anything not completely in line with their rigid (or rabid) view of the Imperial Doctrine and their solution surely involving a barrel of promethium, a stake and a few matches make sure none interfere in the journey to the outskirts of the spaceport. A quick change of clothes transforms the cultist in a heavily tattood spacer with a bandanna, and a metal carapace covering his torso, neck and lower half of his face.

The call with Kincaid was short and to the point.The arbites were sending in a specialist. Luckily, it’s someone Kincaid can vouch for. She knows nothing about He Who Should Not Be Named (even if you did know his name), but knows that your investigation should be kept secret. Brutis will be guarding her. She has some additional info about the corpses in the train. She will be arriving shortly near you. Trixie has full arbites authority, but don’t use it unless you have to, is her final warning.


A nervous Rat approaches the guards outside. They give the ganger and the guardsman a once over, and motion at the shotgun. They don’t seem to mind McLane’s knife nor Rat’s pistols.  One of the muscleboys opens a box large enough to fit the shotgun in, and waits.


Outside the four remaining team-members stand just around the corner eating a bit of non-specified meat-on-a-stick from one of the local free entrepreneurs, 'cept for Brutis, who keeps an eye out for trouble.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2011)

(OOC - So, just to be clear, we're all together now, except McClane, who is with Rat, and who we're all casually planning on backing up should the situation with the box get ugly?)


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Shayuri said:


> (OOC - So, just to be clear, we're all together now, except McClane, who is with Rat, and who we're all casually planning on backing up should the situation with the box get ugly?)



Yep, that's about it. I'm just seeing who's doing what and is standing where, and we're set for the next scene. Make up details of the scene the way you want, though there won't be a handy heavy bolter lying about  [/sblock]


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 22, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Outside the four remaining team-members stand just around the corner eating a bit of non-specified meat-on-a-stick from one of the local free entrepreneurs, 'cept for Brutis, who keeps an eye out for trouble.




Trix chews a bit more of her meat.
"Hmmm, I wonder what this used to be. No, no, on second thoughts, probably better not to know. At least this way I can enjoy it, whatever it is."
She opens up her bag, and takes out three juggling balls, which she holds in her hand before putting them back in the bag. She sighs, then says to Brutis:
"One day, I'm really going to have to learn to juggle."
He appears to relax after she puts them away.
She giggles at his expression.


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan chewed absently at the unidentified meat. Despite assurances, the new person made him nervous. Of course, the old person made him nervous, too. But at least he was used to that nervous, marginally.

Just kill her.
But do it slow.
Yes. Flaying, maybe, yes?

Zhent clenched his jaw. All right, however nervous the person made him, she wasn't one of the chittering whispers from the void bound and determined to turn him into a raving psychotic, so no more dwelling on that point. 

And as far as dwelling went, it was long past time he let his head overrule his natural nerves. Training taught him that a base psyniscience sweep wouldn't open him up any more than staying clamped tight, and could conceivably warn them if someone was insane enough to open that box again.

Zhent kept his eyes on the meat, ostensibly looking it over for identifying features, but his attention turned elsewhere, to the wafts of energy those unattuned to the warp could never notice. Try as he might, though, he couldn't find the focus to properly read the aether.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2011)

"So," Kestrel said, eying Trix warily. "You're a friend of Kincaid?"

Kes didn't trust the girl. She was...cheerful, which implied a kind of madness. Of course, one might argue that Kes was a bit mad herself, but there was a difference. She was the kind of mad that got the job done.

"What did she tell you about this?"


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "So," Kestrel said, eying Trix warily. "You're a friend of Kincaid?"
> 
> Kes didn't trust the girl. She was...cheerful, which implied a kind of madness. Of course, one might argue that Kes was a bit mad herself, but there was a difference. She was the kind of mad that got the job done.
> 
> "What did she tell you about this?"




Trix smiled back.
"Well, she said she trusted you, which was all that mattered to me."
[CLICK]
The smile disappears.
"Kincaid didn't have a choice about bringing someone in. She had a choice about who. I've worked with her before, and she knows my abilities. She thought I would be the right person for the situation."
She looks at Kestrel, head cocked slightly to the side, appraisingly.
"Saw the after-action footage from the train. Read the reports. Problem. Thirty pilgrims just happen to all be cultists on a train-long rampage of death? You stopped them. That makes you survivors. It also makes you potential targets for the cult. Since the group is together down here, when there is no reason for you to have any connection with each other by the statements you gave in the debriefing, that indicates that there is more to the situation."
Trix focuses on Kes.
"Those thirty were a throwaway weapon. There will be more. My specialty is cults. Identifying, analyzing, and, with appropriate backup, neutralizing. You don't know cults. I do. You are not cleared for information on cults, cultists, and similar topics. I am. On the other hand, you are survivors. I'm not. I tend not to interpret people well. You do. Together we can achieve mutual goals that may be impossible separately."
[CLICK]
Trix smiles again. It's as if the smile had never vanished in the first place.
She pulls her juggling balls out of her bag, and tries, once again, to juggle them. She makes a good attempt, but ultimately fails. She picks them up.
She tosses one to Kes.
"I'm also pretty good at opening doors and making improvised escape routes.
Keep it if you like. I've got enough [cough] 'clay' to make LOTS of them!"
She grins, and puts the other balls back in her bag. 
"Just, um, like, if you do keep it, try not to get it hit by, say, bolters, melters, or HE rounds. Or big jolts of electricity. And maybe lasers. Just in case, okay?"
She looks at the stick that had, until recently, held some unidentified meat.
"I wonder what that meat was. Then again, perhaps it's better if I don't know. 
 It did its job. I was hungry, now I'm not. What it was doesn't matter."
She looks back at Kes, with a smile.
"You are all here for a reason. I don't know exactly what that reason is. It doesn't matter. You're on the right side. Kincaid vouched for you. So I'm here to help."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 27, 2011)

McClane seems for a moment like he'll fight to keep the shotgun, holding it close and squinting at the Guards like their trying to take his child before finally relenting and placing the gun gingergly in the case. *"Best not be a scratch on'er when we get back."* He says matter-of-factly as he follows Rat in.
_'sokay, I still got my pistol and knife anything gets hairy'_ he thought to himself.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 27, 2011)

The sound of several bolts being pulled back resound in the entrance. What looks to be a weathered plasteel door opens slowly and opens in a long narrow corridor with the classic murder-holes and bunker-style shooting holes at the far end. A sharp turn repeats the the architectural lack of style and brings Rat and McLane to the warehouse. A large, dimly lit and dusty storage space filled with nondescript crates of various size, circled by a corrugated walkway populated by a few humanoid shapes who lurk in the shadows.

The only brightly-lit area is a windowed office. A rotund man with combed-back greasy hair matched by his smile sits behind an elaborate desk and stands up when you are escorted to him.
“Greetings, greetings.” he says with an insincere smile.
“You have the package, yes?”
An intermezzo of slightly heightened tension ensues when Rat reaches for the package a tad too quick for the liking of the guards.
Zhyltar looks at the package distrustingly, and says with a flat voice .
“This has been tampered with.”
In a waterfall of words Rat explains the extreme hardships of the fight on the train and the extreme measures he’s had to take to make sure the Arbites didn’t get hold of the package.
(McLane roll awareness)

In the meanwhile, outside:

The first impressions are being exchanged between the new and the older members of the group, when...
(roll awareness)


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 27, 2011)

The sound of several bolts being pulled back resound in the entrance. What looks to be a weathered plasteel door opens slowly and opens in a long narrow corridor with the classic murder-holes and bunker-style shooting holes at the far end. A sharp turn repeats the the architectural lack of style and brings Rat and McLane to the warehouse. A large, dimly lit and dusty storage space filled with nondescript crates of various size, circled by a corrugated walkway populated by a few humanoid shapes who lurk in the shadows.

The only brightly-lit area is a windowed office. A rotund man with combed-back greasy hair matched by his smile sits behind an elaborate desk and stands up when you are escorted to him.
“Greetings, greetings.” he says with an insincere smile.
“You have the package, yes?”
An intermezzo of slightly heightened tension ensues when Rat reaches for the package a tad too quick for the liking of the guards.
Zhyltar looks at the package distrustingly, and says with a flat voice .
“This has been tampered with.”
In a waterfall of words Rat explains the extreme hardships of the fight on the train and the extreme measures he’s had to take to make sure the Arbites didn’t get hold of the package.
(McLane roll awareness)

In the meanwhile, outside:

The first impressions are being exchanged between the new and the older members of the group, when...
(roll awareness)


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 28, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> The first impressions are being exchanged between the new and the older members of the group, when...
> (roll awareness)




[with a perception of 41, that'd be a fail...]


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent's attention to the interactions with the newcomer wanes as his worry sets in. He glances about, a tingle on the back of his neck that seems to be more than any kind of breeze...









*OOC:*


looks like two successes?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2011)

Kestrel was a bit distracted by suddenly realizing she was _holding a wad of explosive_ and her subsequent rush to hand the thing back to the person who'd tossed it to her in the first place.


----------



## muggie2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Kestrel was a bit distracted by suddenly realizing she was _holding a wad of explosive_ and her subsequent rush to hand the thing back to the person who'd tossed it to her in the first place.




Trix takes it back, smiling, and goes to put it back in her bag. She stops, looks at the empty stick that had held the meat, and changes her mind. She impales the ball on her stick, and starts shaping it until it resembles the meat that the stick had once held.
"Hmmm, color. And sauce. Must get some sauce from the vendor."
She looks around, realises the vendor isn't directly in sight, and changes her mind. She doesn't take the "meat" off the stick, however.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 2, 2011)

Zhent refuses to be distracted by the shenanigans of Trixie, and keeps alert. From the corner of his eyes he sees a familiar face. The man who was watching them in the bar across the arbites station is watching the group again. It doesn't appear he noticed he has been spotted. He is dressed in a flightsuit and is giving one of the girls a thorough lookover.


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent cocks his head, ostensibly considering the exploding meat stick Trixie has just assembled, then mutters softly, "I'm afraid the interest we gathered back at the bar has followed us. The man in the flight suit, yes Kestrel?"

"Of course, If he didn't follow us, then I think we can assume he's mixed up with whomever's inside that warehouse."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2011)

McClane's hands rest on his belt, near his knife while he listens to Rat 'explain' and keeps his eyes open.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 5, 2011)

[sblock=McClane]
“They would not be alive nor here if they had opened it” a voice comes from the shadows. It is rich and melodious and has the distinct accent of someone more used to speaking high gothic than common. Behind you a static signal hisses  in the darkness and a flickering holofield project over the speaker’s head, just before you can glimpse his face. He walks calmly to the office, flanked by a bodyguard.
“I recommend you for your effort, gentlemen.”
He looks at the box, then takes out a bag and sets it on the desk.
“Take this back to your boss. And take this for your effort.” He says while putting a bundle of credits on the table.
[sblock=OOC]
Dammit I always get your name wrong. If your char is happy just to shut up and keep his eyes open give me a yell and I'll go on.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 5, 2011)

double post


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2011)

jkason said:


> Zhent cocks his head, ostensibly considering the exploding meat stick Trixie has just assembled, then mutters softly, "I'm afraid the interest we gathered back at the bar has followed us. The man in the flight suit, yes Kestrel?"
> 
> "Of course, If he didn't follow us, then I think we can assume he's mixed up with whomever's inside that warehouse."




Kestrel doesn't look, but her lips curve into a faint frown. 

"If so, then he should stop following us when we leave here. We'll go somewhere else from here...and if he still follows us, then we'll have to take steps to see to it that he stops. We can't have someone following us around once we begin working on the mission proper."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2011)

McClane gathers the credits and the bag, nodding to the man. *"Pleasure doin' business with ya.  If there's nuthin else?"*  Assuming not, he turns and motions Rat to precede him out the exit, gathering his shotgun on the way.

[sblock=ooc]
McClane would definitely leave most of the talking to Rat, he just wants to be rid of the freakin creepy box and get back to the job.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 13, 2011)

Brutis grunts and nudges at McClane and Rat as they exit the building. McClane is happy to get his shotgun back. They start walking to the exit of the alley when the man in the flightsuit cocks his head as if listening to an internal voice then focussing his attention to the exit of the alley. His gaze glides over the group, then suddenly fixes on Zhent, recognition showing in his gaze.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Oh, look, he heard us talking about him
That means we can kill him, yes?
Oh, yes, I'm hungry, and fresh entrails sound ever so yummy

Zhent swears under his breath and pulls his hood up against a feigned chill wind.

"If he wasn't following us before, I think he is now," Zhent whispers to Kestrel. "He's locked on me now. From the way he looked ... I think he may know about my unique talents, and may have some of his own."

Deciding that whether the hunch is wrong or right, he reveals nothing the man didn't already know, Zhent unfocuses from the solid world to turn his attention to the waves of the warp. His rising nerves get the better of him, however, and he can read nothing in the otherworldly energies that spin before him.









*OOC:*


Roll Fail. fooey.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 13, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Everybody initiative yaaay[/sblock]


----------



## Corrossyph (Dec 13, 2011)

Keeping a safe distance, Kinkade is quite satisfied nobody seemed to pick up the fact that she was following the group. She still had the skills, even though the act of shadowing felt a little rusty. She wasn't thrilled by her secresy towards their party but a little extra safety never hurt anyone. 

Looking at the group of four, she smiles as she notices the effect Trix has on people who haver never met her before. "It takes a while to adjust", she thinks, "but they"ll manage just fine". 

Hearing Brutis grunts, she slowly turns her head to see McClane and Rat walking out of the building towards them. It seems to her that McClane kinda looks relieved as she wonders what could have happened inside.

[sblock=OOC] awareness roll: marginal fail [/sblock]

Looking around, nothing seems out of order. There are some people around but apparantly no immediate threats. 

[sblock=OOC] forgot to add ag bonus, so total initiative is 9 instead of 6 [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2011)

*"Hey what's everybody lookin so jumpy about?  Damned box is gone."*








*OOC:*


Init 12, Awareness = 3 successes.


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2011)

"Company," Zhent mutters simply to the mercenary's query, his gaze locked on the man who has locked onto him in turn.


----------



## muggie2 (Dec 15, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> [sblock=ooc]Everybody initiative yaaay[/sblock]




Trix keeps fiddling with the "meat" stick as she assesses the incoming threat.
"Brutis... heads up."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2011)

Kestrel stiffens as she realizes something is wrong, and her hand digs for the concealed holster of her lasgun, tucked unobtrusively under and behind her left arm.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 16, 2011)

The guy in the flightsuit is reaching into his jacket and..

[sblock=ooc]
Round one initiative order:
McClane and Rat
Zhent
Kestrell
Trixie and Brutis
Kincaid
Man in flight suit.

Since you all go first I don't really mind the order so just post ahead
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2011)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Zhent was tired. This was meant to have been a simple message run. But first there was the bloodbath. Then that ... thing ... invading him. And now that they'd finally rid themselves of the cursed thing, this new whoever-he-was, locked on and ready for more trouble. Then there was the street rabble milling about, smelling of taint and corruption and not one of them feeling how their own nasty souls fed the hungry mouths of the warp.

The greasy souls, yes, they are lovely

But, God-Emporer save him, he was most tired of holding that hungry warp at bay. 

So very, very hungry

Guns or bombs, everyone here would see. But if he was careful. If he just let go a little, he could give them all a head start without any of these filthy meatsacks knowing what had happened.

Quieter than mice or lice or plague, yes, if you only let us...

_Fine_ Zhent thinks, his cold gaze falling on the man who had the misfortune of paying him attention. _Him. Show him what you are._

He feels the power surge forth through him, revels in it, in fact, as his mind reaches out to snag the other's nerves and pull them like nothing more than puppet strings. The young psyker feels the surge of power and twists...

[sblock=ooc]Trying this psychic stuff again. Hopefully I've got it right. Hoping Spasm might provide enough delay / distraction that the party can either make a break for it or ready themselves.

Psy Rating 2 = 2d10
Will bonus = +5
Power Threshold = 7

ETA: Saved by fate...[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]temember you can always use a fate point for a reroll.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]







DrZombie said:


> rtemember you can always use a fate point for a reroll.




Ooh! Thanks. I forgot about fate points.  Okay, so the 9 became an 8, so the threshold roll is now a 14. That's 5 over, so the overbleed increases his Will test difficulty to resist. Edited the previous post to expunge the sudden demon masking.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Huh.. I thought we were all together, since we were talking.  Do we have comms or are you just retconning the conversation?  Not sure what I can do, my high initiative and lack of ability to see what's going on means that my action will come before I know there's anything to react to, so I essentially loose my first round.


----------



## muggie2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Huh.. I thought we were all together, since we were talking.  Do we have comms or are you just retconning the conversation?  Not sure what I can do, my high initiative and lack of ability to see what's going on means that my action will come before I know there's anything to react to, so I essentially loose my first round.












*OOC:*


Can't you make your action a "hold until" type action, where you know that something is going to happen and you try to preempt it? Not sure how the rules work on that. If so, I guess you'd say what you're looking at/for, and wait for an opportunity to get the jump on the bad guy.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2011)

muggie2 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can't you make your action a "hold until" type action, where you know that something is going to happen and you try to preempt it? Not sure how the rules work on that. If so, I guess you'd say what you're looking at/for, and wait for an opportunity to get the jump on the bad guy.












*OOC:*


 yeah, you can hold your action until something happens


----------



## Corrossyph (Dec 18, 2011)

Sensing the change that just occurred in the group she has been observing, Kincaid looks at the person she thinks Zhent is gazing straight at. 'What the hell did he do to deserve such a look? Wait, have i seen that guy before?' she thinks as that person is reaching in his pocket.

[sblock=ooc] again, fail, no recollection of seeing him in the bar [/sblock]

'Nope, guess i haven't, but i still don't like his attitude' she thinks quickly. 'Probably some low-life scumbag who is getting into something over his head. I'm not going to let him make that mistake.'

She quietly moves in, carefully readying her shotgun conceiled beneath her trenchcoat, preparing to pull it out at the first sign of trouble, planning to place the barrel just at the backside of his head and shouting 'Freeze!' if he just makes one wrong move.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Any time I've tried that before I've been been called for metagaming b/c my character doesn't know there's anything to delay for, but if you got no problem with it then McClane holds his action until he knows there's something up.


----------



## muggie2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Any time I've tried that before I've been been called for metagaming b/c my character doesn't know there's anything to delay for, but if you got no problem with it then McClane holds his action until he knows there's something up.












*OOC:*



I figure that once the GM calls for you to make a roll for initiative, you _know_ that something is up, and metagaming is no longer an issue. Something has obviously put you on edge, you're looking for what it is, and that gives you an edge on the slower-reacting opponent. They are reacting to _your_ reaction - their cover is blown, in their eyes, so they are trying to get an action in before it's too late. That means you have a chance to get the drop on them. Of course, this is merely my opinion...


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 22, 2011)

The guy in the flightsuit is reaching into his jacket and..

[sblock=ooc]
Round one initiative order:
McClane and Rat (half action move, half action left)
Zhent (half action casting, half action left)
Kestrell
Trixie and Brutis
Kincaid (full move closer)
Man in flight suit.

Use of psychic powers always has an effect on the surroundings, it's just when you have to roll on the tables that it gets dramatic.
[/sblock]

McClane and Rat continue walking towards the group, when they see they're getting geared up for trouble.
An eerie silence falls over the street for a split second and the man in the flightsuit recoils, revulsion and hatred fighting over the space on his face.
Kincaid rushes closer, shotgun at the ready under her trenchcoat.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2011)

*"Aw gorram it!  Outta the way!"*  McClane whips out his shotgun as he continues towards the group, waving the ganger ahead of them out of his way. 









*OOC:*



Can't remember what actions can be combined in this system, but if I can draw a gun while moving, I'll do so and move towards the corner (Or if McClane happens to still HAVE his shotgun out...), Hoping to use it as cover.  Otherwise just draw shotgun.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 24, 2011)

Rat was very happy to be out of that forsaken place, but most important was that he got rid of that...thing  While everything appeared to be successful, once him and McClane left the building he felt that something was up.  It was McClane's drawing of his gun that crossed the line. "Great, bloody great.  Left one ol' place of piss and out into..." 

Drawing his pistol from his left holster, he follows behind McClane, feeling somewhat safe behind the man's shotgun

Free: Quickdraw Pistol
Half-Action: Move forward to get into view of the rest of the  street


----------



## muggie2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Trix ducks past Brutis and behind the vendor's stall. She gestures to the vendor to get down, then says to him/her:
"Guys with guns out over there. Mind if I duck down here out of the way?"
She takes the opportunity to check out the heating system on his cart. Liquid fuel, compressed gas... either could come in handy later.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

Kestrel realized in a heartbeat that Zhent had tried something, and that the man had some idea what it was. If it worked or not, she didn't know and wasn't chancing.

She leapt to interpose herself between the man and Zhent, yanking her lasgun from its holster and covering the be-jacketed man with the glassy eye of its firing aperture.


----------



## Corrossyph (Dec 26, 2011)

Kincaid carefully moves on, ever closer to the target as she see the events unfolding. 

[sblock=ooc] moved premature action to be in order with initiative round [/sblock]


----------



## muggie2 (Jan 3, 2012)

muggie2 said:


> Trix ducks past Brutis and behind the vendor's stall. She gestures to the vendor to get down, then says to him/her:
> "Guys with guns out over there. Mind if I duck down here out of the way?"
> She takes the opportunity to check out the heating system on his cart. Liquid fuel, compressed gas... either could come in handy later.




Trix hears the action going on, and takes advantage of the situation. Her way.
She asks the vendor "By the way, do you have any more sauce I can put on this?" and, if the vendor assents in any fashion, takes advantage of his distraction to add some sauce to her "meat" stick. Now, it looks right. Innocent.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 5, 2012)

The guy in the flightsuit is reaching into his jacket and..


Round one initiative order:
McClane and Rat (half action move, half action draw gun/move and quickdraw)
Zhent (half action casting, half action take cover)
Kestrell (Draw weapon, aim.)
Trixie (ready explosives?)
 Brutis (Move in protection of Trixie and draw gun)
Kincaid (full move closer)
Man in flight suit.

McClane and Rat continue walking towards the group, when they see the group getting geared up for trouble. They draw their guns and advance, shouting at people to make way.
An eerie silence falls over the street for a split second and the man in the flightsuit recoils, revulsion and hatred fighting over the space on his face. Realising his ploy has failed, Zhent dives for cover only to be confronted with Trix, fire, gas, and sauce-covered explosives.
Kincaid rushes closer, shotgun at the ready under her trenchcoat. 
Kestrell moves in front of Zhent and draws on the man in the flightsuit.
Panic starts to erupt on the street.
Trixie is fiddling about plotting to develop a WMD. Brutis moves to cover her and draws his gun.
The man in the flightsuit is suddenly facing several gunbarrels. He popints at zhent and screams at the top of his lungs :"WITCH. HE'S A WITCH"

Several more guns are drawn and people look about.









*OOC:*



corrossyph, there's a boatload of double-entendres about you acting a bit prematurely, but I'll just not respond . Your action the previous round was a full move. You'll have to wait your turn in the initiative order. 

The spacers and prostitutes are diving into a corner, and the gangers draw a weapon and try to look for cover, when the accusation rings out over the street.

Your turn


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


does Zhent's remaining half action allow him to take cover behind the cart with Trix?


----------



## Corrossyph (Jan 5, 2012)

DrZombie said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> corrossyph, there's a boatload of double-entendres about you acting a bit prematurely, but I'll just not respond . Your action the previous round was a full move. You'll have to wait your turn in the initiative order.












*OOC:*


 Ok, i kinda figured that the guy in the flightsuit lost this round because of the confusion created by Zhents mindgame, and thought that round two had already begun. Apparantly not


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 6, 2012)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> does Zhent's remaining half action allow him to take cover behind the cart with Trix?












*OOC:*


Yeah, consider him behind cover, I'll edit the round summary


----------



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2012)

*"Aw rutting hell."* McClane looks down to Rat beside him, then steps to the edge of the alley and raises his voice, sweeping aside his cloak to reveal that he is fully armoured and leveling his shotgun *"I Reckon everybody best calm down 'fore things get hostile."*  He sweeps his gun back and forth, daring anybody to challenge them.









*OOC:*



Half action: step forward to mouth of alley.  Other half: Ready action to shoot the first hostile target.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


intimidate roll McClane


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Wasn't trying to do a skill check, I have no training, was just letting them know that if they are hostile they will be shot.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 2.

McClane draws his shotgun in the hopes of preventing things from escalating, clearly showing his shotgun and armor.

[sblock=ooc]
Hey lads, I'll forward this round in a few days presuming everybody is holding his actions to see if the fertilizer hits the rotating blades after McClane draws his gun. Corrossyph, you still want to draw on the guy in the flightsuit this round? Shayuri, you've got your gun pointing at the guy, you holding your action as well or are you going to shoot? [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2012)

"Easy there, friend," Kestrel says in a voice that very much does not sound friendly. "That's a serious charge to make, and can lead to tragedy if acted on hastily. Now I didn't see or hear anything like witchcraft, from this man or any other. Are you sure you're not just having a bad Zoom trip?"

She doesn't lower her lasgun, or move from her position in front of Zhent, but neither does she fire.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 17, 2012)

"Ya, serrsly man.  Who you think ya ar?  Wait, I noes you, you that guy who ows me 100 thornes!  Where my money huh?! Where my money?!"

Hoping to stall for time so the others can get into position, Rat starts going on about having the guy owe him money.


Rat is gonna Blather in an attepmt to confuse the guy.


----------



## Corrossyph (Jan 20, 2012)

Kincaid doesn't hesitate to act as she sees everyone jumping to their guns. 'This is going to get ugly and quick. Too much bystanders here. I gotta stop this before this explodes!'

Her thoughts racing though her brain, she reveals her arbitrator ID, then pulls out her shotgun, cocks it, aims it at the guy in the flightsuit and shouts 'In the name of the law! Freeze! I've got a warrant with your name on it so you're coming with me. We could do this nice and quiet or you can do it the hard way. Lie down on the floor with your hands spread out!'

Finger ready to squeeze the trigger, she awaits the response.

[sblock=ooc] moved 'premature' action to here, hold combat action to react before the flightsuit guy in case he still pulls a gun or whatever, ready to blast him before he has the chance to do something [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2012)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

[sblock=ooc]Back from my emergency trip, catching up as I can...[/sblock]

The voices in Zhent's head chitter excitedly at the prospect of blood and violence. The young psyker closes his eyes and reaches in his pocket, making contact with the psy-focus there. Guns the group seems to have covered; the small, scarred man decided that if he was going to unleash his less conventional talents again, he needed to make sure they had the desired effect.

With the high emotional charge in the area, however, not even his training could properly tune out the voices to channel more power. Zhent just hoped the man saw reason. Or saw the result of multiple gunshots. Whichever shut him up.

[sblock=ooc]Full round focus action, +10 for psy-focus. Blech. Fail.[/sblock]


----------



## muggie2 (Jan 21, 2012)

muggie2 said:


> Trix hears the action going on, and takes advantage of the situation. Her way.
> She asks the vendor "By the way, do you have any more sauce I can put on this?" and, if the vendor assents in any fashion, takes advantage of his distraction to add some sauce to her "meat" stick. Now, it looks right. Innocent.




Trix turns her head to look at the vendor.
"This kinda thing happen often enough that you've got a Get Outa Dodge plan? I gotta say, it's way more interesting than doin' inventory..." [she flashes him a grin] "...but it's not the kinda bulletpoints I'm used to, you know?"
As she distracts him with words, her right hand (the one *not* holding a "meat stick" of even more dubious origin than the original) is unbuttoning the safety strap holding her stub revolver in its side holster.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 10, 2012)

the silence that rings out after the arbitrators shout seems to last an eternity  untill it is rudely broken by the voice of one of the tough guys guarding the main entrance to the warehouse.

"Screw you, arbitrator. You ain't gonna take me alive."

They both aim their shotguns and ready them to fire. McClane can try and shoot one of them before he gets a shot of. The crowd starts to panic and runs away, imposing a -10 pen on ranged attacks

Corrossyph, a dodge roll please, and decide if you want to use a fate point. Remember, you're not a spacemarine and you're not wearing power armor


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2012)

DrZombie said:


> the silence that rings out after the arbitrators shout seems to last an eternity  untill it is rudely broken by the voice of one of the tough guys guarding the main entrance to the warehouse.
> 
> "Screw you, arbitrator. You ain't gonna take me alive."



*"Works fer me."* *BOOM*  McClane unloads his shot gun.

[sblock=combat]
BS 43 -10(Crowd) + 10(Short Range)  = 43
Miss
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 14, 2012)

Round 3 initiative 
McClane and Rat (Half action shoot./)
Tough guys.
Zhent
Kestrell 
Trixie 
Brutis 
Kincaid 
Man in flight suit.


Trixie : the food vendor stares at you in mute incomprehension when the shots start to ring out.
Zhent : you fail to focus (but I think you figured that out yerself allready)

McClane manages to avoid shooting a bystander who suddenly pops up in his field of vision, and so misses the Thug. The Thugs on the other hand have no such compassion, and a shotgunblast tears through one of the gangers blocking the field of fire between the tough guy and Kincaid. The other shot goes wide. Both men retreat into dooropening trying to find what meagre cover they can find.


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2012)

*Harrigan Zhent, Imperial Psyker*

Harrigan pulls a compact las pistol from his robes.

"I'm a horrible shot, but better than nothing, yes?" he says to his companion in hiding. 

Suddenly struck by a notion, he asks, "This thing on wheels? You're government, yes? I think this might be the right time to requisition us this mobile cover, then mobilize it."

[sblock=ooc]He's not wanting to turn the panic toward himself by using more psy powers right now, but as stated, Zhent's a horrible shot. Was figuring we might be able to use the cart for cover to get us to the others. Drawing the weapon is ... half action? So we might still be able to work together to stay under cover and get the stand moved.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 16, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]He's not wanting to turn the panic toward himself by using more psy powers right now, but as stated, Zhent's a horrible shot. Was figuring we might be able to use the cart for cover to get us to the others. Drawing the weapon is ... half action? So we might still be able to work together to stay under cover and get the stand moved.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
Yes, but hiding from gunfire using a hot-food cart which is heated by a gas-stove which is fueled by a compressed gas canister might not be the most safe of options [/sblock]

Btw : rat does indeed manage to confound the man in the flightsuit,and the fact that he's being held at point blank by an arbitrator only makes matters worse.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2012)

Kestrel darts forward and grabs the cook-cart with her free hand, to see if it will roll if pushed. She then shoves the foul-smelling grease-laden cart of sizzley goodness towards the doorway that the two thugs ducked into...

...and aims her lasgun at the large tank that contains the angry flaming machine spirit that cooks the food. A decent hit on that, she thinks, will release the spirit right next to the two gunmen. In the absense of grenades, one works with what one has.

She pauses then, waiting for the men to show their faces before taking the shot...and privately hoping that people will thin out by then too. Nonessential casualties reflect a certain...inelegance unbecoming an assassin.

(lol...how does rerolling work again? )


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2012)

Kestrel gets to the cart before Zhent can get his act together, and as she shoves the cart in the direction of the door, he finally catches onto what he was proposing to use as cover. He moves instead to flatten himself against the nearby wall, wondering and dismissing the notion of using his abilities to hide. Too many people, too close. Even if they were scattering, someone was likely to see, and then it wouldn't matter who had a gun, because they'd _all_ be crying Witch.

[sblock=ooc]heh. Point taken[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 3 initiative 
McClane and Rat (Half action shoot./)
Tough guys. (Shoot and take cover)
Zhent (run for cover)
Kestrell (pushing the cart, taking aim)
Trixie 
Brutis 
Kincaid 
Man in flight suit.

Shayuri : ballistic test to see where the trolly ends up.


----------



## muggie2 (Feb 17, 2012)

DrZombie said:


> Round 3 initiative
> McClane and Rat (Half action shoot./)
> Tough guys. (Shoot and take cover)
> Zhent (run for cover)
> ...




Trix takes a look at the cart being pushed away, and works out immediately what they have in mind. That was *her* plan! She smiles. She could get to like these people. She already likes the way they think. 
On the other hand, if they succeed, in the unlikely event that the laser penetrates the tank on the first shot, it's going to mean a lot of flame in the area. Lots of flame. Maybe a tank of gas making like a rocket engine, ricocheting around the area, maybe just a nice big blast. In any case, flame. With what she's carrying, this is not a good thing.
"Oh oh, ungood. Need cover. Now!"
She ducks for the nearest unoccupied doorway, pulling her pistol as soon as she gets there, but keeping it close to her body, hidden if at all possible.
"Brutis, cover!"


----------



## Corrossyph (Feb 26, 2012)

'No time to waste,' thinks Kincaid, watching the flamable cart being pushed away and being aimed at. 'Great plan but i just happen to be in the blast zone if it detonates'. The guy in the flight suit seems to have lost it, with all the shouting and now the shots being fired. 

'MOVE!' she shouts at the flight suit guy and pushes him in the right direction, immediately running after him to the nearest cover, ready to grab him if he doesn't snap out of it.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2012)

McClane charges towards the ganger and fires again, not noticing the cart-bomb being tossed down the street behind him.
His shot blasts into the wall *"DAMIT, Hold still or I'll cut Yer legs off!"*









*OOC:*


 Half action move to get within 3 m, half action shoot.  
BS 43+30 Point Blank range=73
90.
Really?


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 5, 2012)

Round 3 initiative 
McClane and Rat (Half action shoot./firing two guns)
Tough guys. (Shoot and take cover)
Zhent (run for cover)
Kestrell (pushing the cart, taking aim)
Trixie (running for cover)
Brutis (following Trixie)
Kincaid (push the man in flight suit into safety)
Man in flight suit.(getting pushed, being baffled)

(Red=ghosted actions)


Rat sees McClane firing at the two tough guys and adds his suppressive fire to the general mayhem, causing the two tough guys to duck even further in the doorway. The rest of the band scatters into cover with Brutis providing an extra meatshield for Trixie. The man in the flightsuit is bedazled by all that happens and gets shoved roughly away by Kincaid. Kestrell pushes the cart in the direction of the two tough guys but is surprised by the ease of movement, causing the cart to smack into the doorway that was just about to be opened. She lines up her shot. McClane sees the cart zoom past him just before taking a shot.




Round 4 
McClane and Rat (Half action shoot + half action move/)
Tough guys.
Zhent 
Kestrell 
Trixie
Brutis 
Kincaid 
Man in flight suit.

Remember : you have fate points for rerolls. Post if you want to use any. McClane can either take his shot or edit his action to duck away (the cart zooms by before his turn). I was waiting for the two newly returned players to take an action, but opted to ghost their action to keep things moving. No worries, hop in whenever you find the time.

The Emperor Protects


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Going to hold Zhent's action until we see if the cart goes kerplooey, I think.


----------



## muggie2 (Mar 6, 2012)

DrZombie said:


> Round 4
> McClane and Rat (Half action shoot + half action move/)
> Tough guys.
> Zhent
> ...




 Holding my action. With a "meat stick" in the left hand and a stub revolver in the right, in a doorway with Brutis covering, a gas cart possibly going to go bang and a confusion of both good, bad and neutral people in the vicinity, it's better to wait and see.


----------



## Corrossyph (Mar 14, 2012)

Having just dropped on the floor and seeing where the cart ended, Kincaid can't help but smile. 

'Shooting at a arbitrator, huh? Not respecting the law and the badge, huh? Well, let's see how you thugs like this firework!' she grumbles, while she aligns her shot carefully and gently squeezes the trigger.









*OOC:*


hit with two extra successes. Hope nobody minds the skiping of the line a little but since last reply is more than one week old, i went for it


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2012)

(OOC - Hmm, reading that init list, it might have been my turn. I was going to delay until I saw if the thugs were backing down and shoot if they weren't....but it's academic now. Sorry though, I thought the thugs went before Kes, so I was waiting to see what they did...didn't occur to me that it was my turn.  )


----------

